# My Gift to ALL AnaSCI Members!



## Concreteguy

speeder said:
			
		

> please come back, Concreteguy and let's continue this slin discussion!!
> 
> 
> 
> tenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> he has nothing left to say....besides the secret he wont tell anyone...
> 
> because it doesn't exsist....
Click to expand...

.

 The reason I left the thread was Tenny was doing a good job fielding questions and this way there was zero drama. I don't agree with much of it completely but life is about maintaining your sanity and staying happy. I have nothing to sell any of the members. 
*The reason I'm posting this. Which will turn out to be the single most valuable information anyone wanting to build muscle could ever have is I truly care.*

 I want to be perfectly clear. CG never said there was a secrete. There is no post that can be copied to show I had said this related to an insulin thread.
 This being said I.M.O there is a HUGE secrete hiding in plain site. It's been mentioned countless times and ALWAYS discarded by trainers and know it all's that seem to over power threads with there vary will. I just can be apart to that any longer. My time is too short.

 Please don't get the wrong idea here. This isn't about Tenny. It's just difficult to make a point when another member questions and jumps all over facts with such persistence. I know and understand MANY of you respect and consider Tenny to be an expert in this subject. I do also. But when I'm trying to drive a point home that I know from life experience to be absolute fact, I just rest my head in my hands and wonder why I try.

I'm about to tell you the single reason the HUGE guys are HUGE and how they got there. This will pertain to about 80% of the really big guys. This can be toned down for you all to use and apply and I'll instruct you all and answer any questions you may have.

Again guys, I can only hand you a map and directions to get where you want to go. Even though I give you an absolute map to get there, your going to encounter guys telling you things that will just muddy up the map and totally confuse the perfectly clear directions I WILL GIVE YOU. By my telling you this I'm branding myself as an industry RAT that dumped the bucket on "How to really get there". Ever see a guy that's pretty big get ther pro card and in one year put 20 more quality lbs on? This is how.  

 Again I only point this out because Tenny has already clearly just put in print he doesn't like to use this because of the release windows?  So if he decides to jump all over this please remain open minded and clear of thought. Tenny, I hope you take value from this as it's intended to share with everyone incuding you my friend. I believe in your service and respect you as a person. 

 The answer to growth is  LANTUS insulin. It's a 24hour release that goes on all day long. Imagine for a moment being 5X's more anabolic than you have ever been all day AND night every day and every night. The beauty of this is unlike the big numbers the pro's use to do this you and everyone else can just run enough to get your feet wet and NEVER RUN A CHANCE OF GOING HYPO. NEVER!!!

 Lets dig into this a little bit so you can see what no one else see's here. Lets say you inject 48iu's of Lantus.

48iu's divided by 24 hours in a day is 2iu's an hour.

Are you seeing it yet? Your not going hypo shooting 2iu an hour every hour and just enjoying a normal diet. If you optimize your diet to one that's very high in Glutamine and BCAA as well as real food sources of protein and nominal carbs and fats you will truly grow like you have NEVER grown before. 

 When compared to using novalog or R........well there just can't be a comparison. Ask your self do you want to be extremely anabolic for a small window a couple times a day or would you want to be extremely anabolic for each and every single moment of the day.
 Lantus even promotes the release of IGF from your own body as it works. Because it's in your body working for 24hours it sinks much deeper into your fibers as well. It's just a better mouse trap in each and every way. Crazy as it is its almost "perfect made" for BBing.  

 Lantus is engineered to release over the duration of 24hours. There is never a threat of an "all at once" going hypo event. 

 Now when your using Lantus in the numbers the pros are using there is a chance of going hypo. But not all at once. It would be because there not eating the food during the day that it takes to offset the amount of hourly insulin release there getting.
 Guys, it's the very idea that there staying so anabolic for every moment of every day that is doing this.

 Can you get fat? Yes if your pounding Lantus in big numbers and not eating clean you will pile it on and then need all of the HGH and other things like T3 and Clen to offset this from happening.
 But in the small but still VERY effective range of 30 to 48 iu per day nothing more than a practical diet is required.

Can I still go hypo? Yes. if your on a keto diet with nothing in the form Glutamine and amino acids or anything else to offset it you will go hypo. Don't forget to do the math. What is the equivalent hourly does your doing?

 Will this work for me? YES I recommend getting with Tenny and letting him know that your going to be doing this and make sure he is aware of how the math brakes down per hour. I perfect diet and training regimen will allow growth of a scale you literally can believe.
If your established and already doing well in your program by yourself or with another trainer that great too. All this does is make you a super anabolic machine. It isn't going to change your DNA. If you have problems with shoulders, you probably still will unless you change your training accordingly.

 Do I have to eat every hour. lol of course not. ! PB+J will cover way more than 1 hour which is no more than a couple iu's. The extra carbs are being used to fuel your body threw the day and whats left gets carried over into the next hour and so on. That's why a normal diet will work just fine.  The more on point you are the more and even faster results you will see.

 Do I have to run special gear? NO. If there's a favorite mix of shit you like go for it. 
Do some things work better than others? YES. Water based Test and Winny are great. Anadro and B-bol and MK677 are GREAT loading tools to synergize the effects.


Whats going on over sea's at oxygen gym? These guys are going over there and taking so much 24hour insulin that they need to be monitored by a Dr and a nationalist to keep from going hypo. They're having there BS and BP checked every hour on the hour.
 They load Anodrol out the ass and any other gear that's a loading chem. As painful as it is *water based test and winny is the Gold standard cocktail*. Don't forget all the hgh they take to off set the fat gains as well. 

 If there was ever a secrete it has always been flying in your faces my friends. Lantus came out in BBing a long time ago. But it's arrival also suspiciously coincides with many BIG events

 How would I do it? If your a guy like me, I would do it with 500mgs of Metformin a day while on and when I'm off I would do 2000mgs of Metfomin a day. I would be on for 4 to 6 weeks at a time and off for three. When you see the gains you make in six weeks you will realize how necessary it is to just come off and let some set points start to fall into place. 

 That's it guys. So simple it's stupid but believe it or not, that's the answer to all these cycles of the pro's and all the rest of the moon shot threads you read and roll your eyes at. Facts are when these pros hammer everything and the Lantus it pure fire works.

 My advice is you all copy and past this post in your safe spot. Things like this have a way of just slipping away and when you want it it just isn't there to be had any more. Truth be known, if CG planned on ever getting back on a stage he would have NEVER let the cat out of the bag.

 When it comes to doing insulin there is only *One best way* Now a common sense diet and real world training can yield results you have never seen. 

 For you older Cats like myself or MassiveG, every cycle can be like the very first time you did gear. LOL.....Who can ever forget that ride............   

 LIke TENNY said, "there are no secretes".   there all hiding in plain view.

  CG


----------



## tenny

"MY GIFT TO YOU........tenny"

:action-smiley-030:


----------



## AnaSCI

tenny said:


> "MY GIFT TO YOU........tenny":action-smiley-030:



I fixed CG's quote so it shows correctly now. It does show a little odd prior but, no attacks, everyone is good

If there is someone interested it looks like CG 'may have' put together an idea for a joint venture between your training/diet and his protocol?


----------



## IRONFIST

this will make for a great discussion! a lot to take in. thanks for getting this started CG!!!


----------



## tenny

the thought of having my blood sugar chemically altered
24 hours a day is not something I would EVER recommend.....
(unless that's your thing).....if it is......unless you are
making 6 figures a year doing so

further more....

what you are essentially doing is keeping your body in a DIABETIC
STATE.....

no thanks

:action-smiley-041:


----------



## K1

You are definitely going to get the questions and disputes on this one CG...Be ready because people want to learn and also be ready for those that do not agree with this approach...

*BUT everyone will conduct themselves respectfully and professionally throughout this discussion!!!* 

If someone doesn't agree like tenny, it gets handled like he just did and be done with it. There are going to be plenty that want to hear what you have to say about this CG but there are going to be those that are going to put in their two-cents, from their own experiences and that is ok too (do not direct your point at one single person like we all found ourselves in with the last discussion)...Just state your points and move on...If the person doesn't agree they can state why and be done with the discussion...Just make sure everyone keeps a level head because this is a topic that is going to draw both sides of the coin in guys who believe in this approach and guys that are dead set against it!!

A lot of us are overly uninformed about insulin use to begin with...And most of us have always been told/heard/directed the same as tenny states, that it is very unpredictable with the spike timings.


----------



## squatster

What would you eat before bed time to keep enough carbs in you to be safe. 
Sorry for my ignorance. I just don't know much about insulin. 
Would you have an unsafe spike while sleeping?
Could some one use this protocol if they did heavy manual labor out in the weather?
You know how keeping up with food and water is playing with concrete.


----------



## squatster

Forgot - cool thred
I am going to give it a try I  the fall - also want to get a few things figured out. 
Gong to have to change my cycle a bit


----------



## b-boy

tenny said:


> the thought of having my blood sugar chemically altered
> 24 hours a day is not something I would EVER recommend.....
> (unless that's your thing).....if it is......unless you are
> making 6 figures a year doing so
> 
> further more....
> 
> what you are essentially doing is keeping your body in a DIABETIC
> STATE.....
> 
> no thanks
> 
> :action-smiley-041:


^^^^^totally agree with tenny

But no one ever said this is a healthy sport at the top of the field, I agree with CG that you can put on an enormous amount of size with this protocol along with some serious pharma gh and pounding EAAS and glutamine with a good diet. Not going to dispute that. But with great rewards comes great risk. Just be safe everyone and I highly suggest buying a blood glucose monitor if you are going to try this.

Happy growing


----------



## b-boy

Something is happening over seas


----------



## pesty4077

b-boy said:


> Something is happening over seas



He doesn't even look real anymore. That is how freaky looking he looks. Who would have ever thought any bodybuilder get that massive size?


----------



## K1

b-boy said:


> Something is happening over seas



They are definitely putting out some mutants over there


----------



## Massive G

Concreteguy said:


> .
> 
> The reason I left the thread was Tenny was doing a good job fielding questions and this way there was zero drama. I don't agree with much of it completely but life is about maintaining your sanity and staying happy. I have nothing to sell any of the members.
> *The reason I'm posting this. Which will turn out to be the single most valuable information anyone wanting to build muscle could ever have is I truly care.*
> 
> I want to be perfectly clear. CG never said there was a secrete. There is no post that can be copied to show I had said this related to an insulin thread.
> This being said I.M.O there is a HUGE secrete hiding in plain site. It's been mentioned countless times and ALWAYS discarded by trainers and know it all's that seem to over power threads with there vary will. I just can be apart to that any longer. My time is too short.
> 
> Please don't get the wrong idea here. This isn't about Tenny. It's just difficult to make a point when another member questions and jumps all over facts with such persistence. I know and understand MANY of you respect and consider Tenny to be an expert in this subject. I do also. But when I'm trying to drive a point home that I know from life experience to be absolute fact, I just rest my head in my hands and wonder why I try.
> 
> I'm about to tell you the single reason the HUGE guys are HUGE and how they got there. This will pertain to about 80% of the really big guys. This can be toned down for you all to use and apply and I'll instruct you all and answer any questions you may have.
> 
> Again guys, I can only hand you a map and directions to get where you want to go. Even though I give you an absolute map to get there, your going to encounter guys telling you things that will just muddy up the map and totally confuse the perfectly clear directions I WILL GIVE YOU. By my telling you this I'm branding myself as an industry RAT that dumped the bucket on "How to really get there". Ever see a guy that's pretty big get ther pro card and in one year put 20 more quality lbs on? This is how.
> 
> Again I only point this out because Tenny has already clearly just put in print he doesn't like to use this because of the release windows?  So if he decides to jump all over this please remain open minded and clear of thought. Tenny, I hope you take value from this as it's intended to share with everyone incuding you my friend. I believe in your service and respect you as a person.
> 
> The answer to growth is  LANTUS insulin. It's a 24hour release that goes on all day long. Imagine for a moment being 5X's more anabolic than you have ever been all day AND night every day and every night. The beauty of this is unlike the big numbers the pro's use to do this you and everyone else can just run enough to get your feet wet and NEVER RUN A CHANCE OF GOING HYPO. NEVER!!!
> 
> Lets dig into this a little bit so you can see what no one else see's here. Lets say you inject 48iu's of Lantus.
> 
> 48iu's divided by 24 hours in a day is 2iu's an hour.
> 
> Are you seeing it yet? Your not going hypo shooting 2iu an hour every hour and just enjoying a normal diet. If you optimize your diet to one that's very high in Glutamine and BCAA as well as real food sources of protein and nominal carbs and fats you will truly grow like you have NEVER grown before.
> 
> When compared to using novalog or R........well there just can't be a comparison. Ask your self do you want to be extremely anabolic for a small window a couple times a day or would you want to be extremely anabolic for each and every single moment of the day.
> Lantus even promotes the release of IGF from your own body as it works. Because it's in your body working for 24hours it sinks much deeper into your fibers as well. It's just a better mouse trap in each and every way. Crazy as it is its almost "perfect made" for BBing.
> 
> Lantus is engineered to release over the duration of 24hours. There is never a threat of an "all at once" going hypo event.
> 
> Now when your using Lantus in the numbers the pros are using there is a chance of going hypo. But not all at once. It would be because there not eating the food during the day that it takes to offset the amount of hourly insulin release there getting.
> Guys, it's the very idea that there staying so anabolic for every moment of every day that is doing this.
> 
> Can you get fat? Yes if your pounding Lantus in big numbers and not eating clean you will pile it on and then need all of the HGH and other things like T3 and Clen to offset this from happening.
> But in the small but still VERY effective range of 30 to 48 iu per day nothing more than a practical diet is required.
> 
> Can I still go hypo? Yes. if your on a keto diet with nothing in the form Glutamine and amino acids or anything else to offset it you will go hypo. Don't forget to do the math. What is the equivalent hourly does your doing?
> 
> Will this work for me? YES I recommend getting with Tenny and letting him know that your going to be doing this and make sure he is aware of how the math brakes down per hour. I perfect diet and training regimen will allow growth of a scale you literally can believe.
> If your established and already doing well in your program by yourself or with another trainer that great too. All this does is make you a super anabolic machine. It isn't going to change your DNA. If you have problems with shoulders, you probably still will unless you change your training accordingly.
> 
> Do I have to eat every hour. lol of course not. ! PB+J will cover way more than 1 hour which is no more than a couple iu's. The extra carbs are being used to fuel your body threw the day and whats left gets carried over into the next hour and so on. That's why a normal diet will work just fine.  The more on point you are the more and even faster results you will see.
> 
> Do I have to run special gear? NO. If there's a favorite mix of shit you like go for it.
> Do some things work better than others? YES. Water based Test and Winny are great. Anadro and B-bol and MK677 are GREAT loading tools to synergize the effects.
> 
> 
> Whats going on over sea's at oxygen gym? These guys are going over there and taking so much 24hour insulin that they need to be monitored by a Dr and a nationalist to keep from going hypo. They're having there BS and BP checked every hour on the hour.
> They load Anodrol out the ass and any other gear that's a loading chem. As painful as it is *water based test and winny is the Gold standard cocktail*. Don't forget all the hgh they take to off set the fat gains as well.
> 
> If there was ever a secrete it has always been flying in your faces my friends. Lantus came out in BBing a long time ago. But it's arrival also suspiciously coincides with many BIG events
> 
> How would I do it? If your a guy like me, I would do it with 500mgs of Metformin a day while on and when I'm off I would do 2000mgs of Metfomin a day. I would be on for 4 to 6 weeks at a time and off for three. When you see the gains you make in six weeks you will realize how necessary it is to just come off and let some set points start to fall into place.
> 
> That's it guys. So simple it's stupid but believe it or not, that's the answer to all these cycles of the pro's and all the rest of the moon shot threads you read and roll your eyes at. Facts are when these pros hammer everything and the Lantus it pure fire works.
> 
> My advice is you all copy and past this post in your safe spot. Things like this have a way of just slipping away and when you want it it just isn't there to be had any more. Truth be known, if CG planned on ever getting back on a stage he would have NEVER let the cat out of the bag.
> 
> When it comes to doing insulin there is only *One best way* Now a common sense diet and real world training can yield results you have never seen.
> 
> For you older Cats like myself or MassiveG, every cycle can be like the very first time you did gear. LOL.....Who can ever forget that ride............
> 
> LIke TENNY said, "there are no secretes".   there all hiding in plain view.
> 
> CG



Lantus is something I heard about in private circles a few years ago as a secret, with many of the guys making outstanding gains on it, true they were taking the usual stuff but the insulin seemed to be the game changer in the cycles.
I never got around to trying it because it is scripted.
For the record I have been playing around with R since CG brought up the discussion and quite pleased with the gains, 7-10 iu's of R centered round the workout.
Made my best gains back in the day by taking log with every meal in small doses, I combo with more supraphysiological AAS cycles and GH.


----------



## bg091593

Would you change your diet when on or off insulin? Question aimed at anyone with experience*

I cannot take metformin due to some stomach issues. And would use DNP low dose for a couple weeks between runs.


----------



## Concreteguy

squatster said:


> What would you eat before bed time to keep enough carbs in you to be safe.
> Sorry for my ignorance. I just don't know much about insulin.
> Would you have an unsafe spike while sleeping?
> Could some one use this protocol if they did heavy manual labor out in the weather?
> You know how keeping up with food and water is playing with concrete.



You would eat enough carbs to candle the hours you plan to sleep. Remember the math and how many iu's per hour your at. I would mix some fat into the meal to slow the carb delivery as well.


----------



## Concreteguy

b-boy said:


> ^^^^^totally agree with tenny
> 
> But no one ever said this is a healthy sport at the top of the field, I agree with CG that you can put on an enormous amount of size with this protocol along with some serious pharma gh and pounding EAAS and glutamine with a good diet. Not going to dispute that. But with great rewards comes great risk. Just be safe everyone and I highly suggest buying a blood glucose monitor if you are going to try this.
> 
> Happy growing



Can't argue with a thing you said Brad. But what I would like to point out is by using such small amounts your really stepping the risk levels way down as well. 
 But again, There is nothing healthy about this sport.

But once and for all, it's out there in clear to read print on whats going on. The way your talking Brad this may not be a surprise for you.


----------



## Concreteguy

bg091593 said:


> Would you change your diet when on or off insulin? Question aimed at anyone with experience*
> 
> I cannot take metformin due to some stomach issues. And would use DNP low dose for a couple weeks between runs.



There are a host of sups that will provide receptor up take. Just Google them. Don't do this without doing that. It's a must or you will flat line your receptors in a couple weeks. Yes they would come back after stopping for a while, but that's just not how to do it friend. There is a tax to pay for everything. Maybe your stomach issues are your tax for extreme growth?


----------



## Concreteguy

b-boy said:


> Something is happening over seas



Brad, it would be as fucked up as it gets to give up my source. If ever there was a time to believe me it would be now. Think about any post I have ever made. Do I bullshit? <----Tenny, don't answer this.lol 
 Think about it. When I was told it made so much sense. It's really all that's available that could do this. Kind of a forehead slapper.


----------



## bg091593

Concreteguy said:


> There are a host of sups that will provide receptor up take. Just Google them. Don't do this without doing that. It's a must or you will flat line your receptors in a couple weeks. Yes they would come back after stopping for a while, but that's just not how to do it friend. There is a tax to pay for everything. Maybe your stomach issues are your tax for extreme growth?



By receptor uptake you mean insulin sensitivity? Or?


----------



## b-boy

Concreteguy said:


> Brad, it would be as fucked up as it gets to give up my source. If ever there was a time to believe me it would be now. Think about any post I have ever made. Do I bullshit? <----Tenny, don't answer this.lol
> Think about it. When I was told it made so much sense. It's really all that's available that could do this. Kind of a forehead slapper.


Me and big army have one thng and ONE thing only in common, his name is George Farah ;-) :lightbulb:


----------



## IGG

Lantus is not a true 24 hr insulin. Closer to 16-18 hours. It's suggested to divide your daily dose into 2 shots 12 hours apart. There are no pronounced peaks with lantus so there is no need to eat around the injections like you would with humalog or humulin r.


----------



## b-boy

bg091593 said:


> Would you change your diet when on or off insulin? Question aimed at anyone with experience*
> 
> I cannot take metformin due to some stomach issues. And would use DNP low dose for a couple weeks between runs.


Berberine^^^^


----------



## Concreteguy

bg091593 said:


> By receptor uptake you mean insulin sensitivity? Or?



Yes.


----------



## Concreteguy

IGG said:


> Lantus is not a true 24 hr insulin. Closer to 16-18 hours. It's suggested to divide your daily dose into 2 shots 12 hours apart. There are no pronounced peaks with lantus so there is no need to eat around the injections like you would with humalog or humulin r.



This statement is correct. I'm just trying to keep it simple. By taking a morning shot it makes evening sleep that much safer for the guys that want to push the envelope a little more. I strongly recommend only 1 morning shot and never splitting the does and  doing 1 every 12 hours. Were not doing this to stabilize a diabetic condition. But if that's what you want to do please get back to us with how it worked out.


----------



## tenny

list of drugs...

that again is no secret....

how about a 36 hour slin...???

how about mix 2 or more slins....????

possibilities are ENDLESS......

Commonly Used Human and Human Analog Insulin Products
Regular (Humulin R, Novolin R): Onset, 0.5 - 1 hours. Peak, 2.5 - 5 hours. Duration, 8-12 hours. Give 30-60 minutes prior to meal.
Semilente (Iletin): Onset, 1-1.5 hours. Peak, 5 - 10 hours. Duration, 12 - 16 hours.
Lispro (Humalog): Onset, 0.25 hours. Peak, 0.5-1.5 hours. Duration, 6 - 8 hours. Give 15 minutes prior to or immediately after meal.
Aspart (NovoLog): Onset, 0.25 hours. Peak, 1 - 3 hours. Duration, 3-5 hours. Give 5-10 minutes prior to meal.
NPH (Humulin N, Novolin N): Onset, 1 - 1.5 hours. Peak, 4 - 12 hours. Duration, 24 hours.
Lente (Humulin L, Novolin L): Onset, 1 - 2.5 hours. Peak, 7 - 15 hours. Duration, 22 - 24 hours.
Glargine (Lantus): Onset, 1.1 hours. Peak, 5 hours. Duration, 24 hours. Give dose once a day at bedtime. Should not be mixed with any other insulin or given IV. Average starting dose is 10 units/day.
PZI (Protamine Zinc Iletin I): Onset, 4-8 hours. Peak, 14-24 hours. Duration, 36 hours.
Ultralente (Humulin U, Ultralente): Onset, 4-8 hours. Peak, 10-30 hours. Duration, >36 hours

:action-smiley-036:


----------



## Racepicks

b-boy said:


> ^^^^^totally agree with tenny
> 
> But no one ever said this is a healthy sport at the top of the field, I agree with CG that you can put on an enormous amount of size with this protocol *along with some serious pharma gh *and pounding EAAS and glutamine with a good diet. Not going to dispute that. But with great rewards comes great risk. Just be safe everyone and I highly suggest buying a blood glucose monitor if you are going to try this.
> 
> Happy growing



BANG....So, b-boy.  You're saying that Pharma HGH is essential?  You cannot get this type of result from Generic HGH?  I'm not disputing, just asking your opinion!


----------



## IRONFIST

tenny said:


> Commonly Used Human and Human Analog Insulin Products
> Regular (Humulin R, Novolin R): Onset, 0.5 - 1 hours. Peak, 2.5 - 5 hours. Duration, 8-12 hours. Give 30-60 minutes prior to meal.
> Semilente (Iletin): Onset, 1-1.5 hours. Peak, 5 - 10 hours. Duration, 12 - 16 hours.
> Lispro (Humalog): Onset, 0.25 hours. Peak, 0.5-1.5 hours. Duration, 6 - 8 hours. Give 15 minutes prior to or immediately after meal.
> Aspart (NovoLog): Onset, 0.25 hours. Peak, 1 - 3 hours. Duration, 3-5 hours. Give 5-10 minutes prior to meal.
> NPH (Humulin N, Novolin N): Onset, 1 - 1.5 hours. Peak, 4 - 12 hours. Duration, 24 hours.
> Lente (Humulin L, Novolin L): Onset, 1 - 2.5 hours. Peak, 7 - 15 hours. Duration, 22 - 24 hours.
> Glargine (Lantus): Onset, 1.1 hours. Peak, 5 hours. Duration, 24 hours. Give dose once a day at bedtime. Should not be mixed with any other insulin or given IV. Average starting dose is 10 units/day.
> PZI (Protamine Zinc Iletin I): Onset, 4-8 hours. Peak, 14-24 hours. Duration, 36 hours.
> Ultralente (Humulin U, Ultralente): Onset, 4-8 hours. Peak, 10-30 hours. Duration, >36 hours
> 
> :action-smiley-036:



i read almost everything in the search engine on here and PM when researching insulin before trying it and never came across this on either board. thats a good breakdown to have and know when starting out with any of these! most of us that i have seen only ever go by what someone else on the boards has said over the years to take, when and with what.


----------



## tenny

IRONFIST said:


> i read almost everything in the search engine on here and PM when researching insulin before trying it and never came across this on either board. thats a good breakdown to have and know when starting out with any of these! most of us that i have seen only ever go by what someone else on the boards has said over the years to take, when and with what.



this is straight from Medscape...

I would have given the link, but you would need to register
and sign in...(which I have, and read their news line daily)

so I just cut and pasted this...


----------



## bg091593

b-boy said:


> Berberine^^^^



Saw studies where it was equally as effective as met in similar dosing patterns. Is that how you use it? Similar doses as met? Every meal? Once a day?


----------



## Concreteguy

tenny said:


> list of drugs...
> 
> that again is no secret....
> 
> how about a 36 hour slin...???
> 
> how about mix 2 or more slins....????
> 
> possibilities are ENDLESS......
> 
> Commonly Used Human and Human Analog Insulin Products
> Regular (Humulin R, Novolin R): Onset, 0.5 - 1 hours. Peak, 2.5 - 5 hours. Duration, 8-12 hours. Give 30-60 minutes prior to meal.
> Semilente (Iletin): Onset, 1-1.5 hours. Peak, 5 - 10 hours. Duration, 12 - 16 hours.
> Lispro (Humalog): Onset, 0.25 hours. Peak, 0.5-1.5 hours. Duration, 6 - 8 hours. Give 15 minutes prior to or immediately after meal.
> Aspart (NovoLog): Onset, 0.25 hours. Peak, 1 - 3 hours. Duration, 3-5 hours. Give 5-10 minutes prior to meal.
> NPH (Humulin N, Novolin N): Onset, 1 - 1.5 hours. Peak, 4 - 12 hours. Duration, 24 hours.
> Lente (Humulin L, Novolin L): Onset, 1 - 2.5 hours. Peak, 7 - 15 hours. Duration, 22 - 24 hours.
> Glargine (Lantus): Onset, 1.1 hours. Peak, 5 hours. Duration, 24 hours. Give dose once a day at bedtime. Should not be mixed with any other insulin or given IV. Average starting dose is 10 units/day.
> PZI (Protamine Zinc Iletin I): Onset, 4-8 hours. Peak, 14-24 hours. Duration, 36 hours.
> Ultralente (Humulin U, Ultralente): Onset, 4-8 hours. Peak, 10-30 hours. Duration, >36 hours
> 
> :action-smiley-036:



Mixing different types of insulin to achieve something is witch craft at best. It's also unpredictable and dangerous to say the least. PLEASE NOONE EVER TRY DOING THIS! If you can't get Lantus your not playing this game guys. Everyone, take a moment to read the peak times of the stuff listed above.? That's why it's soo important to use a basil insulin with NO peaks. No peaks = no excitement. The peaks listed above could kill you.
  The beauty of low dose Lantus is you take going hypo out of the game. 

 This thread is about the optimum use of Lantus basil insulin for BBing. This thread is to *out* how the HUGE are getting huge and how the common gym guy can use it to rock his own world.


----------



## b-boy

bg091593 said:


> Saw studies where it was equally as effective as met in similar dosing patterns. Is that how you use it? Similar doses as met? Every meal? Once a day?


I would take it with my largest carbohydrate meals. (Glucose disposal agent)


----------



## b-boy

Racepicks said:


> BANG....So, b-boy.  You're saying that Pharma HGH is essential?  You cannot get this type of result from Generic HGH?  I'm not disputing, just asking your opinion!


With generics you are shooting in the dark with what your getting. pharma your a sniper sure shot.

Every pro I have talked (top guys) tell me to leave that Chinese trash alone and use pharma. My wife just won't let me throw that much cash into my HOBBY!


----------



## bg091593

b-boy said:


> Berberine^^^^



And what brand do you trust and use?


----------



## b-boy

bg091593 said:


> And what brand do you trust and use?


Its a product called glyco-x


----------



## feeshoils

I've seen first hand the effects of this lantus protocol on a natural athlete (natural as in never touched anabolics in his life, talk about jumping in the deep end)

He did it 3 x per week for 3 weeks (can't remember the dosage, somewhere along the lines of 30-50iu) and the results were nothing short of phenomenal, almost changes by the day after the first week.

I've never seen someone gain so much fullness and strength in such a short period of time, whilst still staying lean. I can only imagine the effect it would have one someone who's enhanced adding this into the mix.


----------



## bloxz

So, basically, I have to get my doc to script this, yes?


----------



## cybrsage

So there is really almost no chance of going into shock from this?  Provided you eat a normal, healthy, amount of carbs?


----------



## Sandpig

bloxz said:


> So, basically, I have to get my doc to script this, yes?



I could only find Lantus for cats. So I'm pretty sure yes.


----------



## rAJJIN

cybrsage said:


> So there is really almost no chance of going into shock from this?  Provided you eat a normal, healthy, amount of carbs?





It's not my thread or my advice but I would never recommend this to anyone.
I think it's risky, unnecessary and could hurt someone.

Anasci has a lot of beginners. I myself have been in this game many years and would never consider this, i sure  wouldnt advise it to others.


----------



## Marky boy

Well I will throw my hat in the ring again and be willing to give this a shot for say a 12/16 week run if guys can advise me with diet etc. I will of course be using AAS and GH alongside. Still currently on a cruise for another 3 weeks or so then il be ready to go. All my blood work came back and everything is good to go from that aspect! 

I also have easy access to insulin - Novorapid and Lantus ( UK guy here ) so that isn't an issue.


----------



## monster-ish

Is there ways to access Lantus here in the u.s without a script?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruiser

Marky boy said:


> Well I will throw my han sure thnightg again and and I'm  willing to give this a shot for say a 12/16 week run if guys can advise me with diet etc. I will of course be using AAS and GH alongside. Still currently on a cruise for another 3 weeks or so then il be ready to go. All my blood work came back and everything is good to go from that aspect!
> 
> I also have easy access to insulin - Novorapid and Lantus ( UK guy here ) so that isn't an issue.



I wanna see this diet as well.I especially wanna see what your supposed to consume at night. Some fat and I'm guessing 160 grams carbs if sleeping 8 hours amd its 2 iu an hour. What carbs?

And just start right at 30iu?


----------



## dnab87

////


----------



## dnab87

My wife has been a type 1 since she was 6. Ive got boxes and boxes of lantus as her she dosent even come close to using her allotted amount. The new hype insulin is Toujeo, a legitimate 24 basal insulin. Lantus does have small peaks, but if you have a functioning pancreas and any food in you, youre fine.

She uses a dexcom which is basically a monitor that sends signals to our phones of her active blood glucose. Crazy expensive, but pretty damn awesome. It shows a line graph of her bg and if she is peaking, needs more insulin, or is good to go. Jason Poston trains at my gym and hes a type 1 so he shoots the shit with my girl about diabetes and informed us about it. Would definitely recommend it if any family members have diabetes.

There is absolutely no way you're going hypo on 24IU lantus if you eat like average joe working a 9-5 let alone a bodybuilder.

Ive shot lantus for 2 weeks/3x a week and my BG baseline stayed the same. 1g SR metform at bed. Local buddy of mine works with Aceto who had him doing lantus 5x a week, none of off days. Pretty close to what CG prescribed.

This guy tore his pec, recovered in 3 months and won his pro card in the same year. Quick google search and you can see who I'm talking about.

I'm about to go into a growth phase, maybe ill give this a go for 2 weeks. I think the idea for 250 dnp eod during your "off phase" would be beneficial.

**Took too long to edit my post. Delete above if you wish mods**


----------



## JWBH

monster-ish said:


> Is there ways to access Lantus here in the u.s without a script?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If there are ways, I haven't found it yet lol. 

Curious about peoples results using it though.


----------



## killerstack

Lantus works but it's not a miracle. I'd say if you don't get much out of Humalog or Humulin R, it's unlikely you're getting much out of Lantus either. I know someone who trained at Oxygen and the program did very little for him. At contest time there was very little new muscle - so it doesn't work amazingly for all.

Personally, and a few guys I've adviced, have cycled Lantus with Humalog. Humalog at 20-40iu around workout (sometimes 2 workouts per day) plus about 50iu Lantus in the morning and the main effect is being very pumped and watery (water in the muscle - the quick weight gain can only be water). One friend who is a high level competitor did pharma hGH (genotropin and norditropin) at 10iu a day plus the insulin protocol I mentioned in the off-season, and while his weight shot up to a new high by 20lbs, at contest time it was apparent he hadn't really gained much new lean tissue. He did Lantus only here and there during prep, due to having to go really low calorie, but always Humalog before workouts. One problem with the new weight in the off-season was that the new weight hindered his training, couldn't squat or deadlift or do anything involving the lower back effectively due to being so pumped. So the question is, is it worth it if you can't train well due to crippling pumps? I myself am just a gym rat without much muscle due mostly to genetics, so my personal experience isn't worth much, but I enjoyed the extra water weight from Lantus, got stronger at least.

Hypoglycemia was no problem at all with the addition of Lantus.

If you look at a guy like Brandon Curry, he was larger after prepping at Oxygen but he was far from sliced at contest time.


----------



## monster-ish

JWBH said:


> If there are ways, I haven't found it yet lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Curious about peoples results using it though.





I am as well. I would also love to try the stuff my self. Going into a grow phase now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaSCI

rAJJIN said:


> It's not my thread or my advice but I would never recommend this to anyone.
> 
> I think it's risky, unnecessary and could hurt someone.
> 
> 
> 
> Anasci has a lot of beginners. I myself have been in this game many years and would never consider this, i sure  wouldnt advise it to others.



Agreed 100%

A couple of points I would like to make about this thread:

1) Concreteguy is absolutely right. Lantus is a "game changer" and will build mass extremely quickly. Far from a bombshell announcement though. I have asked Big A to chime in when he has time because he and many others over the years (Big A, Mike, Skip, Dad, IR) have spoken openly and honestly about it. 

2) Tenny's list of onsets and spike timings is a value piece of information! It should be a reference point for any insulin discussion regardless of which brand you are referring to. I am actually shocked that after all these years it has never been posted on the boards for a reference guideline. The post has been copied into it's own thread and made a sticky in this forum.

3) AnaSCI Disclaimer: Concreteguy is not a licensed professional in any area of bodybuilding that I am aware. Why we are all free to post our opinions and experiences, giving and receiving advise falls solely on the shoulders of the individual using the drugs and AnaSCI, it's Staff, it's Owner or the website as a whole accepts no responsibility or liability for anyone that chooses to follow this protocol or any other through post or private message! Remember everyone, this is not as simple as taking AAS or HGH, Insulin has been known to kill!

4) I would definitely like to hear CG's experience with the protocol. Showing before and after pictures from when he was using the protocol. As I have mentioned above this has been spoken about for years from the guys with many years of insulin experience. And many of us have read their experiences but never have tried the protocol ourselves. Would like to see the starting to finishing pics


----------



## Marky boy

bruiser said:


> I wanna see this diet as well.I especially wanna see what your supposed to consume at night. Some fat and I'm guessing 160 grams carbs if sleeping 8 hours amd its 2 iu an hour. What carbs?
> 
> And just start right at 30iu?



I would post a log buddy and mention everything being used and diet


----------



## tenny

AnaSCI said:


> Agreed 100%
> 
> A couple of points I would like to make about this thread:
> 
> 1) Concreteguy is absolutely right. Lantus is a "game changer" and will build mass extremely quickly. Far from a bombshell announcement though. I have asked Big A to chime in when he has time because he and many others over the years (Big A, Mike, Skip, Dad, IR) have spoken openly and honestly about it.
> 
> 2) Tenny's list of onsets and spike timings is a value piece of information! It should be a reference point for any insulin discussion regardless of which brand you are referring to. I am actually shocked that after all these years it has never been posted on the boards for a reference guideline. The post has been copied into it's own thread and made a sticky in this forum.
> 
> 3) AnaSCI Disclaimer: Concreteguy is not a licensed professional in any area of bodybuilding that I am aware. Why we are all free to post our opinions and experiences, giving and receiving advise falls solely on the shoulders of the individual using the drugs and AnaSCI, it's Staff, it's Owner or the website as a whole accepts no responsibility or liability for anyone that chooses to follow this protocol or any other through post or private message! Remember everyone, this is not as simple as taking AAS or HGH, Insulin has been known to kill!
> 
> 4) I would definitely like to hear CG's experience with the protocol. Showing before and after pictures from when he was using the protocol. As I have mentioned above this has been spoken about for years from the guys with many years of insulin experience. And many of us have read their experiences but never have tried the protocol ourselves. Would like to see the starting to finishing pics



:yeahthat:

YES PLEASE.....100% agree


----------



## speeder

feeshoils said:


> I've seen first hand the effects of this lantus protocol on a natural athlete (natural as in never touched anabolics in his life, talk about jumping in the deep end)
> 
> He did it 3 x per week for 3 weeks (can't remember the dosage, somewhere along the lines of 30-50iu) and the results were nothing short of phenomenal, almost changes by the day after the first week.
> 
> I've never seen someone gain so much fullness and strength in such a short period of time, whilst still staying lean. I can only imagine the effect it would have one someone who's enhanced adding this into the mix.



was your guy extremely lean when he started the lantus?


----------



## speeder

monster-ish said:


> Is there ways to access Lantus here in the u.s without a script?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



maybe try ordering from a uk or European source?  someone mentioned earlier in this thread, it's not difficult to get in the UK?


----------



## Mini Truck

At the end of the day, from an outsider looking in, and being a type 1 diabetic for 50+ years, why is all this being argued from a 50+ year old man who weighs 200 on a good day???????????????

If CG was 250 or better, ripped to the bone, I'd give his opinion some merit.  It would be like me claiming to be an electrical engineer just because I can hang a ceiling fan.

He cannot use himself as an example of his strongly based opinions
on this matter.  I honestly believe he thinks he knows more than he actually does.  And this isn't an attack against CG.

Carry on......................................

*-MT*




AnaSCI said:


> Agreed 100%
> 
> A couple of points I would like to make about this thread:
> 
> 1) Concreteguy is absolutely right. Lantus is a "game changer" and will build mass extremely quickly. Far from a bombshell announcement though. I have asked Big A to chime in when he has time because he and many others over the years (Big A, Mike, Skip, Dad, IR) have spoken openly and honestly about it.
> 
> 2) Tenny's list of onsets and spike timings is a value piece of information! It should be a reference point for any insulin discussion regardless of which brand you are referring to. I am actually shocked that after all these years it has never been posted on the boards for a reference guideline. The post has been copied into it's own thread and made a sticky in this forum.
> 
> 3) AnaSCI Disclaimer: Concreteguy is not a licensed professional in any area of bodybuilding that I am aware. Why we are all free to post our opinions and experiences, giving and receiving advise falls solely on the shoulders of the individual using the drugs and AnaSCI, it's Staff, it's Owner or the website as a whole accepts no responsibility or liability for anyone that chooses to follow this protocol or any other through post or private message! Remember everyone, this is not as simple as taking AAS or HGH, Insulin has been known to kill!
> 
> 4) I would definitely like to hear CG's experience with the protocol. Showing before and after pictures from when he was using the protocol. As I have mentioned above this has been spoken about for years from the guys with many years of insulin experience. And many of us have read their experiences but never have tried the protocol ourselves. Would like to see the starting to finishing pics


----------



## speeder

also, it's neither here nor there, but adonis89 (used to post on PM who was pretty smart with this stuff and had a biochem/medical background) spoke quite fondly of lantus and said he used it to put on a lot of lean tissue


----------



## monster-ish

speeder said:


> maybe try ordering from a uk or European source?  someone mentioned earlier in this thread, it's not difficult to get in the UK?





I will have to look into this..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devenidas

ok so I showed CG's post (1st post in this thread) to Jordan and Jordan text me back saying....

" He is wrong buddy . I am friends with SO many pros. Not a single one uses long insulin".

Jordan is a very successful coach and have taken the British bbing scene by a storm and he himself is Mini Markus Rhul. so not a arm chair general. He knows how to put on size on him and others. He is doing Sasan's this off-season and many other top guys. Jordan also have extensive exp working with Milos and many other elite coaches in the past as well while he was coming up the ranks.

Milos got him to 300 pounds at 
*5 ft 6 n. 

Man is fucking clued in with the game, a very smart guy. Dont believe me ???  Ask Dr Scott Stevenson... Homonucleous who is a member.


----------



## bruiser

"The pump" was mentioned. And that it affected his work outs (the squats)
This is why i use slin post work out. Pumps are great but I don't use slin for pumps.


----------



## speeder

Devenidas said:


> ok so I showed CG's post (1st post in this thread) to Jordan and Jordan text me back saying....
> 
> " He is wrong buddy . I am friends with SO many pros. Not a single one uses long insulin".
> 
> Jordan is a very successful coach and have taken the British bbing scene by a storm and he himself is Mini Markus Rhul. so not a arm chair general. He knows how to put on size on him and others. He is doing Sasan's this off-season and many other top guys. Jordan also have extensive exp working with Milos and many other elite coaches in the past as well while he was coming up the ranks.
> 
> Milos got him to 300 pounds at
> *5 ft 6 n.
> 
> Man is fucking clued in with the game, a very smart guy. Dont believe me ???  Ask Dr Scott Stevenson... Homonucleous who is a member.



I hear you dev, and yes, Jordan is definitely "mini" marcus ruhl, lol, but just because Jordan and milos don't use lantus (or use it in this fashion), doesn't mean that a large number of successful bodybuilders somewhere else on the planet don't.  there are many ways to skin a cat as you know


----------



## bruiser

I'll ask my Persian friends who study medicine here. They used to always talk about Kuwait builders


----------



## tenny

speeder said:


> I hear you dev, and yes, Jordan is definitely "mini" marcus ruhl, lol, but just because Jordan and milos don't use lantus (or use it in this fashion), doesn't mean that a large number of successful bodybuilders somewhere else on the planet don't.  there are many ways to skin a cat as you know



I agree...

my opinion is.....insulin is insulin....

just like test is test....some people prefer and like certain esters.

you think when sust first hit the scene, 4 esters in one, its constant
anabolic state that people were claiming "GAME CHANGER".....
was it...?? not really...

I heard of Lantus 3 years ago working with a certain gentlemen...
he said the peaks were too unpredictable and couldn't use it...
peaked on him once and turned into a bad situation....
was he taking too much, not using it correctly...??who knows...
but that was the end of it.....just like short ester compounds...
short duration slin is more manageable....and more importantly
CONTROLLABLE...

at the end of the day no one is disputing insulin doesn't work....
its just another tool to put on muscle.....


----------



## MR. BMJ

I've only ever used Humulin-R in the past 2 times. Both times were for about 4-6 week durations. I felt it helped with recovery some, but I don't recall much size from those short runs....which obviously probably shouldn't be expected. 

This was around 2005'ish. There were a couple of powerlifters and BB's who I MOD with over at AFboard who had insulin protocols given to them from Troponin, 10-20iu 3x per day. IIRC, they all used humulin-r and Humalog. I only ever used Humulin-R. Actually I did use it years prior as well, back around 2000'ish, to quicken my decent into ketosis while following a CKD. I was good board friends with Monster who posted his old Insulin Primer article over at Anabolex in the 90's. He loved insulin, and was a big ass dude. 

Not sure where I am going with this post, but I've never used Lantus, but I am familiar with it from the clinics I am at. Many diabetics are prescribed it, and especially diabetic/GDM mom's who cannot control their fasting blood sugar values in the morning. A long acting insulin always made sense to me, but I never got around to trying it, and frankly, I didn't know if it would even make a difference from Humulin or Humalog. I guess I looked at it similar to Test Enanthate compared to propionate...does it even make a difference in the end? That said, I do like the fact that the onset isn't so strong that you have to stress on eating something, makes it much easier. 

I'd be willing to try this shit out though. I have to get a few more projects done around the house before I selfishly return back to the gym

Thanks for posting all this CG!

My question to CG is this....Have you actually tried this protocol? I think you mentioned using either Humulin or Humalog on your other thread (correct me if I'm wrong though). Have you, yourself tried Lantus? How much did you actually gain from this?


----------



## Devenidas

speeder said:


> I hear you dev, and yes, Jordan is definitely "mini" marcus ruhl, lol, but just because Jordan and milos don't use lantus (or use it in this fashion), doesn't mean that a large number of successful bodybuilders somewhere else on the planet don't.  there are many ways to skin a cat as you know


Of Course speeder I agree plenty ways to to skin a cat but what I am saying is if long acting was such a game changer Jordan would know. He would just know considering the circle he is in. He cant he unware of this, is what i am saying.

Jordan has said in the past, " Long acting insulin has no place in bbing" and he has done every protocol and type of insulin from small to mega crazy amounts.

So i knew his take on it anyway.

I only asked him to find out if he knew its being used as "the thing" in elite circle to get real big and he said no categorically.

If Jordan knew Lantus delivered better lets say 0.01 percent better results then say log he would NOT miss that edge of extra 0.01 percent. He is that driven and focused to maximise his size game. He would be pinning that shit and that's a given lol




Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## b-boy

MR. BMJ said:


> I've only ever used Humulin-R in the past 2 times. Both times were for about 4-6 week durations. I felt it helped with recovery some, but I don't recall much size from those short runs....which obviously probably shouldn't be expected.
> 
> This was around 2005'ish. There were a couple of powerlifters and BB's who I MOD with over at AFboard who had insulin protocols given to them from Troponin, 10-20iu 3x per day. IIRC, they all used humulin-r and Humalog. I only ever used Humulin-R. Actually I did use it years prior as well, back around 2000'ish, to quicken my decent into ketosis while following a CKD. I was good board friends with Monster who posted his old Insulin Primer article over at Anabolex in the 90's. He loved insulin, and was a big ass dude.
> 
> Not sure where I am going with this post, but I've never used Lantus, but I am familiar with it from the clinics I am at. Many diabetics are prescribed it, and especially diabetic/GDM mom's who cannot control their fasting blood sugar values in the morning. A long acting insulin always made sense to me, but I never got around to trying it, and frankly, I didn't know if it would even make a difference from Humulin or Humalog. I guess I looked at it similar to Test Enanthate compared to propionate...does it even make a difference in the end? That said, I do like the fact that the onset isn't so strong that you have to stress on eating something, makes it much easier.
> 
> I'd be willing to try this shit out though. I have to get a few more projects done around the house before I selfishly return back to the gym
> 
> Thanks for posting all this CG!
> 
> My question to CG is this....Have you actually tried this protocol? I think you mentioned using either Humulin or Humalog on your other thread (correct me if I'm wrong though). Have you, yourself tried Lantus? How much did you actually gain from this?



Trust me when I tell you that "most" pros use troponins protocol type.

Lol this thread reminds me of backstage at the Chicago pro talking with Kevin Jordan, brad Rowe, and John Delarosa about the stupid shit people say about what pros do, they know the "secrets" but none of them have the size and when called out they say "I just don't have the genetics". Every black guy that competed had better genetics than dorian but none of them could fuck with him. Im glad
Jordan Peters name was brought up, you ever see that monster train!!!  Hint!


----------



## Marky boy

Devenidas said:


> ok so I showed CG's post (1st post in this thread) to Jordan and Jordan text me back saying....
> 
> " He is wrong buddy . I am friends with SO many pros. Not a single one uses long insulin".
> 
> Jordan is a very successful coach and have taken the British bbing scene by a storm and he himself is Mini Markus Rhul. so not a arm chair general. He knows how to put on size on him and others. He is doing Sasan's this off-season and many other top guys. Jordan also have extensive exp working with Milos and many other elite coaches in the past as well while he was coming up the ranks.
> 
> Milos got him to 300 pounds at
> *5 ft 6 n.
> 
> Man is fucking clued in with the game, a very smart guy. Dont believe me ???  Ask Dr Scott Stevenson... Homonucleous who is a member.



As already said because JP doesn't use it then what does that matter?

He uses faster acting slin multiple times a day though doesn't he? Why? Because maybe that works better for him...

JP also does not look healthy at all for his age...sure he's a fucking tank but the guy really does not look healthy.


----------



## Devenidas

Marky boy said:


> As already said because JP doesn't use it then what does that matter?
> 
> He uses faster acting slin multiple times a day though doesn't he? Why? Because maybe that works better for him...
> 
> JP also does not look healthy at all for his age...sure he's a fucking tank but the guy really does not look healthy.


You missed the point. He did not say he don't use it cos he don't like it personally. That's understandable we all have personal pref in super supps and its unique to an individual and don't amount much to the next person. I like this you like that next person like something else whatever.

He said none of the pros he is friends with in his circle use long insulin. Nobody he knows of he said and he knows a lot of pros and top guy so that means something.

He has people in the know in camel crew too. 

James H who was coached by Evan and now by Jordan.  James is good mates with both of them. Ask James and he will tell u the same thing. What so now nobody told centopani "the secret" either who is big in American scene ? 

Sasan was with Aceto now offseason with Jordan

Luke sandow 

Flex Lewis

etc etc

Jordan does not look healthy ??

Well Dallas does not look healthy either.

All these big guys who cant win on prettiest lines and structure play the size game. That's all they can do, this is their card to climb up the ladder bring size bring condition and that's what they are doing.

Jordan has never said there is anything "healthy" about competitive bbing.




Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Marky boy

Devenidas said:


> You missed the point. He did not say he don't use it cos he don't like it personally. That's understandable we all have personal pref in super supps and its unique to an individual and don't amount much to the next person. I like this you like that next person like something else whatever.
> 
> He said none of the pros he is friends with in his circle use long insulin. Nobody he knows of he said and he knows a lot of pros and top guy so that means something.
> 
> He has people in the know in camel crew too.
> 
> James H who was coached by Evan and now by Jordan.  James is good mates with both of them. Ask James and he will tell u the same thing. What so now nobody told centopani "the secret" either who is big in American scene ?
> 
> Sasan was with Aceto now offseason with Jordan
> 
> Luke sandow
> 
> Flex Lewis
> 
> etc etc
> 
> Jordan does not look healthy ??
> 
> Well Dallas does not look healthy either.
> 
> All these big guys who cant win on prettiest lines and structure play the size game. That's all they can do, this is their card to climb up the ladder bring size bring condition and that's what they are doing.
> 
> Jordan has never said there is anything "healthy" about competitive bbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk



I read your point but just stated my opinion. Yeah a few big old boys don't look healthy. 

I don't see what you contributed to the thread? You came in name dropping and licking Jordan's arse. Maybe trying to get Jordan business I don't know? That's cool you know Jordan...

Can we not have the " I know x guy and he doesn't do it " so it's wrong bullshit in this thread for once...


----------



## Devenidas

Marky boy said:


> I read your point but just stated my opinion. Yeah a few big old boys don't look healthy.
> 
> I don't see what you contributed to the thread? You came in name dropping and licking Jordan's arse. Maybe trying to get Jordan business I don't know? That's cool you know Jordan...
> 
> Can we not have the " I know x guy and he doesn't do it " so it's wrong bullshit in this thread for once...



lol b-boy saw what I contributed to the thread so did Tenny but obviously a twat like you do not have the mental capacity to comprehend this.

So lets understand this right, you do not want ''I know x guy and he doesn't do it''  bullshit in this thread ?? ok cool

Now what is CG stating this whole thing on ???

I know pros, I know big guys who getting real big, I know guys in Kuwait gym they got this plugged into them and that plugged into them who are mutating by the hour, getting checked by doctors every hour. Lantus is the key

thats what essentially CG is saying right

You do realise CG is not saying...

hey look at me. I got REAL big doing Lantus. 

No he is quoting ''other''random people. How the fuck is that any different ?

I dont have any issue with CG at all (never have) or him sharing his protocol etc. I am just stating another perspective for everyone to think for themselves. 

and Jordan is neck deep in business. Dont need me to get him any. He doing very well for himself.


----------



## squatster

Could a person that does construction - landscaper- framer- form guy - so on
Could they follow the lantus schedule safely- or would you need to have a relaxed job
I asked this on page 1 but there is so much fluff on this post now.
We need to get back on track - this is a very interesting  thred- a more controllable insulin.
I know many people reading a long need to learn and master the measurement of an insulin pin.
I had 1 guy the other day- he was supposed to use 4iu GH- he was at 40 iu per day
Hee went threw a 120iu v every 3 days- 1 kit every 10 days.
He would be dead with slin


----------



## feeshoils

speeder said:


> was your guy extremely lean when he started the lantus?[/QUOTE
> 
> He was between 8-10%. lean enough to notice a difference and be able to keep a close eye on what is changing. He made sure to get himself lean beforehand, knowing that the fatter you are, the fatter you'll get when taking slin.


----------



## speeder

feeshoils said:


> speeder said:
> 
> 
> 
> was your guy extremely lean when he started the lantus?[/QUOTE
> 
> He was between 8-10%. lean enough to notice a difference and be able to keep a close eye on what is changing. He made sure to get himself lean beforehand, knowing that the fatter you are, the fatter you'll get when taking slin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I've admittedly never used slin, from everything I've read, it really seems like getting/being lean before using it is the most important thing you can do.  (I guess technically, you could say the same thing about AAS... everything "works better" less aromatase, etc... when you're leaner)
> 
> Your post piqued my interest, as theoretically for guys who come completely off for part of the year (the very few who do lol), if they were able to run lantus or some other insulin in order to maintain (or try to maintain) their muscle mass during that "off" time and stay lean; it would be a very nice tool to have in the toolbox.
Click to expand...


----------



## b-boy

Devenidas said:


> lol b-boy saw what I contributed to the thread so did Tenny but obviously a twat like you do not have the mental capacity to comprehend this.
> 
> So lets understand this right, you do not want ''I know x guy and he doesn't do it''  bullshit in this thread ?? ok cool
> 
> Now what is CG stating this whole thing on ???
> 
> I know pros, I know big guys who getting real big, I know guys in Kuwait gym they got this plugged into them and that plugged into them who are mutating by the hour, getting checked by doctors every hour. Lantus is the key
> 
> thats what essentially CG is saying right
> 
> You do realise CG is not saying...
> 
> hey look at me. I got REAL big doing Lantus.
> 
> No he is quoting ''other''random people. How the fuck is that any different ?
> 
> I dont have any issue with CG at all (never have) or him sharing his protocol etc. I am just stating another perspective for everyone to think for themselves.
> 
> and Jordan is neck deep in business. Dont need me to get him any. He doing very well for himself.


Let it go bro, its going to do nothing but clutter this thread, I understand your point perfectly but not everyone is going to. Lets just keep this discussion going in a forward motion


----------



## b-boy

speeder said:


> feeshoils said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although I've admittedly never used slin, from everything I've read, it really seems like getting/being lean before using it is the most important thing you can do.  (I guess technically, you could say the same thing about AAS... everything "works better" less aromatase, etc... when you're leaner)
> 
> Your post piqued my interest, as theoretically for guys who come completely off for part of the year (the very few who do lol), if they were able to run lantus or some other insulin in order to maintain (or try to maintain) their muscle mass during that "off" time and stay lean; it would be a very nice tool to have in the toolbox.
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct. Thats why post competition is the best time to employ slin protocols as your insulin sensitivity is sky high
Click to expand...


----------



## Devenidas

b-boy said:


> Let it go bro, its going to do nothing but clutter this thread, I understand your point perfectly but not everyone is going to. Lets just keep this discussion going in a forward motion


ok Brad got you mate cheers 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## IRONFIST

AnaSCI said:


> 4) I would definitely like to hear CG's experience with the protocol. Showing before and after pictures from when he was using the protocol. As I have mentioned above this has been spoken about for years from the guys with many years of insulin experience. And many of us have read their experiences but never have tried the protocol ourselves. Would like to see the starting to finishing pics





MR. BMJ said:


> My question to CG is this....Have you actually tried this protocol? I think you mentioned using either Humulin or Humalog on your other thread (correct me if I'm wrong though). Have you, yourself tried Lantus? How much did you actually gain from this?



i would also like to know if concreteguy has actually run this protocol as well.


----------



## killerstack

dnab87 said:


> Local buddy of mine works with Aceto who had him doing lantus 5x a week, none of off days. Pretty close to what CG prescribed.
> 
> This guy tore his pec, recovered in 3 months and won his pro card in the same year. Quick google search and you can see who I'm talking about.



If this is true, that Aceto advices Lantus use, then how come Jordan Peters is unaware of any pro doing it? Surely he would have heard of it since this stuff travels fast. 

One pro told a friend of mine that he heard Aceto advices "lots of insulin in the morning"... this is just hearsay but remembered it now, and would fit in with Lantus use. This pro hasn't used Aceto for coaching but several other known gurus.

There's probably people reading this who know for sure about Aceto for example, and hopefully they will comment.


----------



## tenny

killerstack said:


> If this is true, that Aceto advices Lantus use, then how come Jordan Peters is unaware of any pro doing it? Surely he would have heard of it since this stuff travels fast.
> 
> One pro told a friend of mine that he heard Aceto advices "lots of insulin in the morning"... this is just hearsay but remembered it now, and would fit in with Lantus use. This pro hasn't used Aceto for coaching but several other known gurus.
> 
> There's probably people reading this who know for sure about Aceto for example, and hopefully they will comment.



its actually meant to be takin at bed time......
what it was designed for.....

nowadays they are just trying to take something that is already
good...and make it better....

how can we make a better mouse trap...???

mouse traps work pretty damn good last i heard


----------



## killerstack

tenny said:


> its actually meant to be takin at bed time......
> what it was designed for.....
> 
> nowadays they are just trying to take something that is already
> good...and make it better....
> 
> how can we make a better mouse trap...???
> 
> mouse traps work pretty damn good last i heard



The diabetic guy I get it from does it morning and night, 12iu morning and 14iu at night. And the Humalog at meal times of course.

Like I said I don't think lantus is a miracle or game changer at all. If fast insulin did nothing for you then the lantus wont do much either, it's just insulin after all. 
But I'm stilll curious who among the pros play with it, which gurus believe in it and so on. I'm sure it's used but then it's strange that a guy like JP doesn't know about it. But then again, there was a guru/drug dealer to the pros, who a few years ago said he never heard of any pro ever doing more than 10iu of Humalog or R at a time.  And this was more than a decade after tons of pros had done Milos' protocols.


----------



## tenny

killerstack said:


> The diabetic guy I get it from does it morning and night, 12iu morning and 14iu at night. And the Humalog at meal times of course.
> 
> Like I said I don't think lantus is a miracle or game changer at all. If fast insulin did nothing for you then the lantus wont do much either, it's just insulin after all.
> But I'm stilll curious who among the pros play with it, which gurus believe in it and so on. I'm sure it's used but then it's strange that a guy like JP doesn't know about it. But then again, there was a guru/drug dealer to the pros, who a few years ago said he never heard of any pro ever doing more than 10iu of Humalog or R at a time.  And this was more than a decade after tons of pros had done Milos' protocols.



that's the whole thing....

its all hearsay....ive heard it being used...but not exclusively by
these mass monsters....

as Bboy said pharma GH is the HUGE factor with any of these
guys putting on mass...


----------



## squatster

tenny said:


> that's the whole thing....
> 
> its all hearsay....ive heard it being used...but not exclusively by
> these mass monsters....
> 
> as Bboy said pharma GH is the HUGE factor with any of these
> guys putting on mass...


Well - we will see - me and a few other members hopefully including  our K1 will be giving it a go real soon
I my self am going to be taking it ex axactly how CG tells me to- hopefully he will stil work with us.
He started a few great topics and thw keep getting polluted 
We wil see first hand on what it's all about- 
I for 1 am very excited
CG- gonna need your guidence brotha


----------



## tenny

squatster said:


> Well - we will see - me and a few other members hopefully including  our K1 will be giving it a go real soon
> I my self am going to be taking it ex axactly how CG tells me to- hopefully he will stil work with us.
> He started a few great topics and thw keep getting polluted
> We wil see first hand on what it's all about-
> I for 1 am very excited
> CG- gonna need your guidence brotha



don't you first wanna hear his experience with it...???

if at all...???

all he said was "what he heard"....

sounds scary


----------



## bg091593

I used to be all into what the pros are doing and trying to find out. But pretty much all the info is out there now. Now I'm just trying things one at a time and seeing what works best for me. 

I could care less what pros X and Y are doing. Mostly because I'm not Pro X or Y.


----------



## K1

squatster said:


> Well - we will see - me and a few other members hopefully including  our K1 will be giving it a go real soon
> I my self am going to be taking it ex axactly how CG tells me to- hopefully he will stil work with us.
> He started a few great topics and thw keep getting polluted
> We wil see first hand on what it's all about-
> I for 1 am very excited
> CG- gonna need your guidence brotha



Yes, I did say that I would be in a position to try this protocol in September if all the information was out there...But there are a couple factors involved in that and you should think the same:

1)  If there are going to be people running this then they should also be logging their use of it openly...At this moment this thread equates to the same thing that Devenidas has stated regarding Jordan (Jordan says ALL the Pros are not running this type of protocol, CG says that a single Pro gave him this information and that ALL Pros are gaining their freakish size from this): Both are hearsay...Again like mentioned before, none of this is breaking news and I have seen Big A, Dad and MANY others talk about it freely many times over. So anyone that decides to run this protocol should be openly logging their progress to see the gains made even on a smaller dosing scale. No more "hearsay"!

2) Also as has been mentioned and ALL OF US KNOWS insulin CAN KILL YOU! There is not one person in this thread that can dispute that, period! So if anyone is going to be running this protocol you better damn well believe that it better be guided by someone that has actually experimented with it themselves...Other then that, what is it really - a cut and paste comment that was given to one person by another?!! Sounds a lot like what we have been bred to believe, we are suppose to be giving the govt a percentage of everything we own for life...Because someone told us that was the right thing to do all those years ago (but obviously that's an analogy for another thread lol). So...

3) Has CG actually tried this protocol or something similar using Lantus?! I'll ask the same to bboy, have you tried this protocol or something similar using Lantus?! I'll ask anyone in this thread (in case I missed it), have any of you actually run this protocol or something similar using Lantus?! Because I could make a thread right here and now and give you a breakdown of what many Pros have taken for their cycles that I have spoken with over the years (could post emails or pm's for everyone of them and could even tell you the sources they were using, whether overseas guys getting shit from the local pharm or the US guys getting them from off these boards)...But I have never run any of their cycles either (see my point)?!

Obviously there are other factors but I am not even going to bother getting into those...Just a waste of finger muscles typing on those as that horse has been beaten to death 10x over the past couple weeks


----------



## adpolice

Exactly insulin is insulin..In my opinion the way to get the most out of it is to introduce it when lean and don't go crazy on carbs but up the protein,EAAs and glutamine to prevent going hypo(always have some fast carbs on hand though)


----------



## kinglewy

I've used small amounts of lantus in keto to activate the fat shuttling ability of injectable l-carnitine and never had a single episode of hypo even on virtually zero carbs.

I may give this a try also and see what happens but im waiting on my gh before I start.....no matter what some say I truly believe the gh multiple times a day while on insulin is a MUST. I've tried many insulin protocols and got fat very fast....but then again im a natural endomorph, the ecto guys may be able to run it and stay lean without gh. Although I dont look too good on slin I will say the strength gains I felt were the best ever, got noticeably stronger every week.


----------



## speeder

kinglewy said:


> I've used small amounts of lantus in keto to activate the fat shuttling ability of injectable l-carnitine and never had a single episode of hypo even on virtually zero carbs.
> 
> I may give this a try also and see what happens but im waiting on my gh before I start.....no matter what some say I truly believe the gh multiple times a day while on insulin is a MUST. I've tried many insulin protocols and got fat very fast....but then again im a natural endomorph, the ecto guys may be able to run it and stay lean without gh. Although I dont look too good on slin I will say the strength gains I felt were the best ever, got noticeably stronger every week.



nice feedback...

yes, I think it's a no-brainer to include l-Carnitine in their program if they are running any kind of slin.  would think it would really make it a lot easier to stay lean/keep fat gain at bay on the slin, as well as increase androgen receptor sensitivity among other things


----------



## Bigmills

@concreteguy, very good post and good read brother you definitely hit the nail right on the head with everything you have said here. including what's going on on over in Kuwait.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## speeder

kinglewy said:


> I've used small amounts of lantus in keto to activate the fat shuttling ability of injectable l-carnitine and never had a single episode of hypo even on virtually zero carbs.
> 
> I may give this a try also and see what happens but im waiting on my gh before I start.....no matter what some say I truly believe the gh multiple times a day while on insulin is a MUST. I've tried many insulin protocols and got fat very fast....but then again im a natural endomorph, the ecto guys may be able to run it and stay lean without gh. Although I dont look too good on slin I will say the strength gains I felt were the best ever, got noticeably stronger every week.



Lewy, when you were running lantus while on a keto diet, were you just eating lower carbs or were you running more of a "true" keto diet (i.e. fat intake >60%+ of total calories)?


----------



## Reno 911

New to this board. Stopped over from PM-  very nice thread here.  This has def re-peaked my interest on slin use.   I also went back and re-listened to the Collette Nelson interview w/ Palumbo (link below) discussing long acting insulin. 

Being that I don't compete and push things too hard. The 3 protocols below is what I have toyed with in the past.

*1)  Humulin R 8iu w/ meal 1, 6iu w/ meal 3*
*This is kind of the old school Palumbo method.  Def worked for putting on size but I also got fatter on it as I was pushing the carbs/cals quite high.  Weight during the times I did this method was a soft 265-285

*2) Log 10iu 15 min Preworkout* 
* This seems pretty standard these days. I have only done this protocol when I have been under 8% body fat. At this body fat with the proper diet and cardio, I stayed lean and the log def made me fuller.  Normally for carbs on this I'll do 60g about 90min pre workout, 75 HBCD w/ 40 EEA Intra workout, 10 glut, and then 60-80 carbs post workout.  Never had any issues going hypo. 

*3) *This protocol below seemed to be the most "magical" for me.  I have only done it once due to the difficulty with work schedule doing fasted cardio and then 2 weight sessions during the day. 

*Training Session 1: *
10iu Log Post workout:
75g whey iso 
70g HBCD
30 min after post workout shake:
5 oz chicken breast  40g Pro 
2 bagels  100g Carbs 

*Training Session 2:*
5iu Log Pre Workout 
75g HBCD 
40g EEA

Immediately after training:
10iu Log
50g whey iso 
155g carbs from Quaker Oatmeal squares.  

* The above protocol I did for 4 weeks and took me from 6-1 lean 235 to 247 and just as lean but super full and round (3D looking.)  



Insulin Applications in Bodybuilding with Colette Nelson - YouTube


----------



## Marky boy

I think the ones wanting to try this including myself just need to bite the bullet and give it a go. It's all trial error. 

Obviously start off on the lower side maybe 20iu Lantus? And build up from there. 

Then assess over say 12-16 weeks on how it was with a couple of logs. 

Then possibly try another method of say faster acting slin 3x a day 3x a week and log that also. 

Would give us something to compare and the different effects it has on people. 

Would be good to see the advantages and disadvantages of both.


----------



## b-boy

Reno 911 said:


> New to this board. Stopped over from PM-  very nice thread here.  This has def re-peaked my interest on slin use.   I also went back and re-listened to the Collette Nelson interview w/ Palumbo (link below) discussing long acting insulin.
> 
> Being that I don't compete and push things too hard. The 3 protocols below is what I have toyed with in the past.
> 
> *1)  Humulin R 8iu w/ meal 1, 6iu w/ meal 3*
> *This is kind of the old school Palumbo method.  Def worked for putting on size but I also got fatter on it as I was pushing the carbs/cals quite high.  Weight during the times I did this method was a soft 265-285
> 
> *2) Log 10iu 15 min Preworkout*
> * This seems pretty standard these days. I have only done this protocol when I have been under 8% body fat. At this body fat with the proper diet and cardio, I stayed lean and the log def made me fuller.  Normally for carbs on this I'll do 60g about 90min pre workout, 75 HBCD w/ 40 EEA Intra workout, 10 glut, and then 60-80 carbs post workout.  Never had any issues going hypo.
> 
> *3) *This protocol below seemed to be the most "magical" for me.  I have only done it once due to the difficulty with work schedule doing fasted cardio and then 2 weight sessions during the day.
> 
> *Training Session 1: *
> 10iu Log Post workout:
> 75g whey iso
> 70g HBCD
> 30 min after post workout shake:
> 5 oz chicken breast  40g Pro
> 2 bagels  100g Carbs
> 
> *Training Session 2:*
> 5iu Log Pre Workout
> 75g HBCD
> 40g EEA
> 
> Immediately after training:
> 10iu Log
> 50g whey iso
> 155g carbs from Quaker Oatmeal squares.
> 
> * The above protocol I did for 4 weeks and took me from 6-1 lean 235 to 247 and just as lean but super full and round (3D looking.)
> 
> 
> Insulin Applications in Bodybuilding with Colette Nelson - YouTube


Protocol #3 = "what most ifbb pros do" :lightbulb:


----------



## Devenidas

K1 said:


> Yes, I did say that I would be in a position to try this protocol in September if all the information was out there...But there are a couple factors involved in that and you should think the same:
> 
> 1)  If there are going to be people running this then they should also be logging their use of it openly...At this moment this thread equates to the same thing that Devenidas has stated regarding Jordan (Jordan says ALL the Pros are not running this type of protocol, CG says that a single Pro gave him this information and that ALL Pros are gaining their freakish size from this): Both are hearsay...Again like mentioned before, none of this is breaking news and I have seen Big A, Dad and MANY others talk about it freely many times over. So anyone that decides to run this protocol should be openly logging their progress to see the gains made even on a smaller dosing scale. No more "hearsay"!
> 
> 2) Also as has been mentioned and ALL OF US KNOWS insulin CAN KILL YOU! There is not one person in this thread that can dispute that, period! So if anyone is going to be running this protocol you better damn well believe that it better be guided by someone that has actually experimented with it themselves...Other then that, what is it really - a cut and paste comment that was given to one person by another?!! Sounds a lot like what we have been bred to believe, we are suppose to be giving the govt a percentage of everything we own for life...Because someone told us that was the right thing to do all those years ago (but obviously that's an analogy for another thread lol). So...
> 
> 3) Has CG actually tried this protocol or something similar using Lantus?! I'll ask the same to bboy, have you tried this protocol or something similar using Lantus?! I'll ask anyone in this thread (in case I missed it), have any of you actually run this protocol or something similar using Lantus?! Because I could make a thread right here and now and give you a breakdown of what many Pros have taken for their cycles that I have spoken with over the years (could post emails or pm's for everyone of them and could even tell you the sources they were using, whether overseas guys getting shit from the local pharm or the US guys getting them from off these boards)...But I have never run any of their cycles either (see my point)?!
> 
> Obviously there are other factors but I am not even going to bother getting into those...Just a waste of finger muscles typing on those as that horse has been beaten to death 10x over the past couple weeks




K1 check this mate..

This is on the similar lines what Tenny was saying earlier in the thread where he said he would not advice putting your body in a diabetic state all day long on Lantus, having your blood sugar chemically altered over the course of the day.

This is from my UK bbing board by a vet there, NABBA pro and Mr Universe...


''I'm really unconvinced about Lantus use- the reason is maybe you have a constant need to eat carbs to avoid hypo.. but you don't use your own insulin as much.. with the short acting, you can take it in, wait for the spike, eat carbs, when the spike subsides, eat more carbs and get another insulin spike from your own pulses (which come every 10-15mins).. so I think it makes more sense to use short acting numerous times rather than lantus once; of course some pros take lantus, AND short acting pre/post workout.. *but I think the lantus is excessive, as it just suppresses your own insulin over a long period*, where as your own insulin secretion is barely affect by humalog/actrapid.

So this ties up to what Tenny was saying as far as I can see it, health implications wise atleast. Serious shit putting your body in a diabetic state all fucking day long and hey nobody getting a 6 figure £££££££ here lol 

Diabetes is not hip and cool. Ask Anth Bailes 212 IFBB pro from UK.


----------



## Marky boy

Devenidas said:


> K1 check this mate..
> 
> This is on the similar lines what Tenny was saying earlier in the thread where he said he would not advice putting your body in a diabetic state all day long on Lantus, having your blood sugar chemically altered over the course of the day.
> 
> This is from my UK bbing board by a vet there, NABBA pro and Mr Universe...
> 
> 
> ''I'm really unconvinced about Lantus use- the reason is maybe you have a constant need to eat carbs to avoid hypo.. but you don't use your own insulin as much.. with the short acting, you can take it in, wait for the spike, eat carbs, when the spike subsides, eat more carbs and get another insulin spike from your own pulses (which come every 10-15mins).. so I think it makes more sense to use short acting numerous times rather than lantus once; of course some pros take lantus, AND short acting pre/post workout.. *but I think the lantus is excessive, as it just suppresses your own insulin over a long period*, where as your own insulin secretion is barely affect by humalog/actrapid.
> 
> So this ties up to what Tenny was saying as far as I can see it, health implications wise atleast. Serious shit putting your body in a diabetic state all fucking day long and hey nobody getting a 6 figure £££££££ here lol
> 
> Diabetes is not hip and cool. Ask Anth Bailes 212 IFBB pro from UK.



There is a risk with doing anything in this sport/hobby though. 

Surely running Lantus for say 3/4 weeks on and off for maybe a 12-16 week cycle monitoring yourself you'd think you would be alright and return to normal. Obviously I'm saying surely as it's not 100%. 

But using it say 4/5x a week max over the course of a 16 week run with time off every 3/4 weeks and using Met/berberine would be interesting to see. 

Trial and error really isn't it. Although the sounds of say short acting slin 3x a day at maybe morning, pre and post workout do seem very appealing too.


----------



## ds44

What i find funny is guys trying to  be healthy and huge in a sport, that is the most unhealthy sport there is... let me juice my brains out and keep my blood work perfect...thats dam comical...or the other side of the coin where guys claim they are getting huge of very low doses....i have many different hobbies but bb is by far the biggest liars next to politicians I have ever seen... having said that  i go back to big A's post at pro muscle "the truth" ..
 Imo CG is right on it makes logical sense...how to get big, big doses, of hgh,slin, t3, androgens and anabolics. And eat like a animal.
sure some have great genetics but the ones that dont can overcome... ronny coleman sure as hell didnt het big eating 6oz of chciken and 6 oz of rice

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## killerstack

Devenidas said:


> Diabetes is not hip and cool. Ask Anth Bailes 212 IFBB pro from UK.



What happened to that guy, did his pancreas shut down permanently? Does he blame insulin for the diabetes?

I know Rockell went diabetic, but it's hard to get details... if their pancreas was damaged or if it was eventually reversible Type II and so on.


----------



## Elvia1023

I could go on about alsorts but no point. To me the most important things are has CG actually used this himself and what were the results. Do you have before/after pics? Personally if I hear about something that interests me the first thing I would do is experiment on myself and see for myself then tell others if it worked or didn't work. 

Is the source of your info an actual pro who has been to Kuwait. I hope it's not your ex sponsor who would write he supplied various pro's but didn't he end up scamming loads of people so his views can't be trusted unless you have spoken with these pro's directly. I remember your ex sponsor hinting about lot's of thing about "pro's". I trust CG but I wouldn't trust hearsay from certain sponsors. 

I have heard about a few guys taking huge doses of Lantus but that's it I just heard about it. I don't know anyone in real life who has used say 150-200iu lantus in a day. A few guys on the forums over the years have told me they have and they loved it but can't remember the full details. I guess it would make an interesting experiment but some people will fuck themselves up trying it. It makes scientific sense to me why it would work better but guys please be careful and start low and build up the dose.


----------



## bruiser

I mentioned that I was gonna ask my Persian friends from there. 
They are not gym goers all at but medical students. 
I'm a no body here but I got an answer.
I was told bodybuilders there are on a lot off insulin for muscle gain and hgh only to keep fat down from insulin. I didnt get the ground breaking answer I was hoping for or the protocols. I did however hear that they're monitored by doctors a lot. I tried lol.


----------



## bruiser

Elvia1023 said:


> I could go on about alsorts but no point. To me the most important things are has CG actually used this himself and what were the results. Do you have before/after pics? Personally if I hear about something that interests me the first thing I would do is experiment on myself and see for myself then tell others if it worked or didn't work.
> 
> Is the source of your info an actual pro who has been to Kuwait. I hope it's not your ex sponsor who would write he supplied various pro's but didn't he end up scamming loads of people so his views can't be trusted unless you have spoken with these pro's directly. I remember your ex sponsor hinting about lot's of thing about "pro's". I trust CG but I wouldn't trust hearsay from certain sponsors.
> 
> I have heard about a few guys taking huge doses of Lantus but that's it I just heard about it. I don't know anyone in real life who has used say 150-200iu lantus in a day. A few guys on the forums over the years have told me they have and they loved it but can't remember the full details. I guess it would make an interesting experiment but some people will fuck themselves up trying it. It makes scientific sense to me why it would work better but guys please be careful and start low and build up the dose.



Wasn't it you that said a big guy you know takes 6ius of slin with most meals?


----------



## bg091593

Reno 911 said:


> New to this board. Stopped over from PM-  very nice thread here.  This has def re-peaked my interest on slin use.   I also went back and re-listened to the Collette Nelson interview w/ Palumbo (link below) discussing long acting insulin.
> 
> Being that I don't compete and push things too hard. The 3 protocols below is what I have toyed with in the past.
> 
> *1)  Humulin R 8iu w/ meal 1, 6iu w/ meal 3*
> *This is kind of the old school Palumbo method.  Def worked for putting on size but I also got fatter on it as I was pushing the carbs/cals quite high.  Weight during the times I did this method was a soft 265-285
> 
> *2) Log 10iu 15 min Preworkout*
> * This seems pretty standard these days. I have only done this protocol when I have been under 8% body fat. At this body fat with the proper diet and cardio, I stayed lean and the log def made me fuller.  Normally for carbs on this I'll do 60g about 90min pre workout, 75 HBCD w/ 40 EEA Intra workout, 10 glut, and then 60-80 carbs post workout.  Never had any issues going hypo.
> 
> *3) *This protocol below seemed to be the most "magical" for me.  I have only done it once due to the difficulty with work schedule doing fasted cardio and then 2 weight sessions during the day.
> 
> *Training Session 1: *
> 10iu Log Post workout:
> 75g whey iso
> 70g HBCD
> 30 min after post workout shake:
> 5 oz chicken breast  40g Pro
> 2 bagels  100g Carbs
> 
> *Training Session 2:*
> 5iu Log Pre Workout
> 75g HBCD
> 40g EEA
> 
> Immediately after training:
> 10iu Log
> 50g whey iso
> 155g carbs from Quaker Oatmeal squares.
> 
> * The above protocol I did for 4 weeks and took me from 6-1 lean 235 to 247 and just as lean but super full and round (3D looking.)
> 
> 
> Insulin Applications in Bodybuilding with Colette Nelson - YouTube



So the protocol that worked the best you used the most insulin. Hmmm. Interesting.


----------



## squatster

Quick question - HBCD??
Every time I look it up I keep getting some very toxic shit?


----------



## RA0513

squatster said:


> Quick question - HBCD??
> Every time I look it up I keep getting some very toxic shit?





I believe it's highly branched cyclic dextrin... someone please correct me if I'm wrong 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno 911

squatster said:


> Quick question - HBCD??
> Every time I look it up I keep getting some very toxic shit?



Highly Branched Cyclic Dextrin


----------



## Elvia1023

bruiser said:


> Wasn't it you that said a big guy you know takes 6ius of slin with most meals?



Yes. He is a top tier bodybuilder but it shocked me the lack of knowledge he had. I said have you ever tried higher doses such as 15-20iu. He seemed to think you would go into a coma (death) off that and it couldn't be run properly. I explained to him if you have enough carbs to offset the slin you shouldn't have an issue and definitely wouldn't die. He was obviously just getting his protocols from a coach and not really thinking for himself. Quite baffling as he would use 6-8iu before every meal. It's fairly common and can be highly effective way of doing things. Even 3iu before every meal could be fantastic for most people. I must add though I personally don't like using more than about 8iu humalog max so would rather shoot it more times at smaller doses than 1-2 big doses.

This lantus thing makes sense to me in many ways. I know it's like comparing oranges to pasta and they work on completely different mechanisms. But it makes sense similarly to the way deca is more anabolic compared to npp. The same sort of way as cjc-dac is more "anabolic" than cjc no dac and so on.

The thing is though insulin is insulin it's just the pattern in which it is released. Meaning have these guys commenting stating they are going to try this full on ever used other slins throughout the day? I ask because I think 2 of the main guys haven't. As killerstack pointed out if you don't gain much from humalog or humulin-r etc don't think this will suddenly transform you. Although I do see big merit in it and well it's obvious take lots of aas, hgh and slin and eat through the day and you will grow. But the same could be said for 6iu humalog 6 times per day or 2 large doses of humulin-r.

We sometimes talk like there are these magical secrets but it's all just common sense. It's just a matter of putting the work in and being consistent. I have no desire to but I know I could bulk myself up to 280 pounds over the long term using large doses of any insulin with the usual stuff. It definitely doesn't need to be lantus bit again it would make a fun experiment


----------



## bruiser

this is posted everywhere. Wtf?


Introduction:

This protocol was developed through countless hours of research and months of self- experimentation. It allowed me to greatly surpass all previous attempts in acquiring new lean muscle with gear alone. Without the addition of HGH and Insulin I was unable to achieve a sculpted lean physique above 210lbs at 6-8% body fat. What your going to read is 99% accurate as to what I do to allow me in keeping my current level of conditioning of 247lbs 6-8% body fat. Keep in mind that I have not peaked on the amount of lean mass thus accumulated. This is still a very well tailored individually suited plan that I fully continue to manipulate to my advantage. I’m by no means tapped out. Every time I have increased my HGH, insulin and carbohydrate amounts I have managed to develop more size or mass. The difficulty now is not increasing the HGH or insulin, but increasing the consumption of complex VS simple carbohydrates to compensate for the increase in HGH and insulin. This is a lean bulk with minimal fat intake. Keep this in mind when you read the nutritional aspects of this protocol.

Prior to HGH and Insulin use

September*2011

Age: 50Morning weight: 206 LBSBody fat: 6%Highest body weight achieved maintaining 6% body fat: 209 LBHeaviest body weight achieved prior to HGH and Insulin: 230 LBS at 12%+ body fatAfter HGH and Insulin Use

May 2012

Highest morning weight: 247 LBSBody fat: 6-8%Net gain in lean body weight: 41 LBSDrugsHGH –*12-18*units per dayInsulin –*60-100*units per dayCytomel – 12.5-25mcg per dayEphedrine – 25-50mg twice per dayCaffeine – 200-400mg twice per dayAspirin –*375mg per dayHydrochlorothiazide*HTCZ – (if holding water from excess sodium) 25-50mgTestosterone Enanthate – 500-1000mg per weekTrenbolone Acetate –*175-250mg*per dayPrimobolan Enanthate –*125mg*per dayEquipoise –*1000mg*per weekMasteron –*250mg-750mg per week

Before you read on you must understand that I’m continuously hungry. No matter the dose of insulin, I never have time to go hypo. I’m always eating. I can’t get enough. Some days I can’t remember when I had a glass of water. I consume so much liquid with the pineapple and egg whites I’m never thirsty. I have been eating this way for months and months low fat, high carbs, medium protein.

I imagine that I can actually feel the calories burning off of my body at an accelerated rate, even at rest. That’s the power of 15 units of HGH and 100 units of insulin. Plus the relationship these drugs have with my combined AAS use. Some days I push into the 6,000 calorie zone. I do not try to precision time my HGH use. Insulin, yes of course. When it’s time for more HGH*I just do it. Insulin timing is very important. HGH, I just try to keep it circulating.

Keeping my physique at this level or going beyond is not easy. I must have a constant structure of pinning, eating and training. Any major deviation in the chain, especially with HGH and insulin, and 3-10 pounds can be lost in a matter of days.

Nutrition

Lean protein and carbohydrates came from white fish,*tuna, white rice, chicken breast, turkey breast, pineapple, liquid egg whites, pineapple juice and*Greek yogurt.

Meal 1:
3 units of HGH, 15*units of Insulin, 12 ounces of*cooked white rice placed in a large bowl, one 20 ounce can of Del Monte pineapple chunks drained (16 ounces of pineapple) placed
in bowl on top of rice. After eating rice and pineapple I drink one 16 ounce carton of liquid egg whites.*All this takes 20 minutes. Back to bed.

Meal 2:
3*units of HGH, 15 units of Insulin, 25mcg T3, 25mg*Ephedrine, 200mg Caffeine, 375mg Aspirin, same as Meal 1.

Meal 3:
Workout – 10 units of Insulin, 50mg Ephedrine, 400mg Caffeine, 375mg Aspirin. Intra-workout drink. 32 ounces of pineapple juice and 16 ounces of liquid egg whites blended
lightly and poured over ice. I slowly sip this over a period of 1-1.5 hrs. If I’m drinking it too fast I add fountain water to extend time.

Meal 4:
3 units of HGH, 15 units of Insulin, 12 ounces of cooked white rice, one 20 ounce can of Del Monte Pineapple chunks. 6 ounces of seared tuna in skillet with 1 table spoon of Macadamia nut oil or coconut oil.

Meal 5:
3*units of HGH, 20 units of Insulin, 14 ounces of white rice, one 20 ounce can of Del Monte Pineapple chunks. 1 Greek yogurt serving.

Meal 6:
3 units of HGH, 15 units of Insulin, 12 ounces of white rice, one 20 ounce can of Del Monte Pineapple chunks.

Meal 7:
10*units of Insulin, 8 ounces of white rice, one can of Del Monte pineapple chunks, 16 ounces of egg whites.

Daily totals:
Calories: 5,400
HGH: 15*units
Insulin: 100*units
Protein: 340 grams
Carbs: 1,000 grams

Summary

If you follow the above ratios adjust your insulin accordingly. I followed the 10 grams per iu rule. I have tried adding fat to my lean bulk as a way to increase calories. Coconut oil, Macadamia nut oil, Almond butter, Lean steak. I found this would curb my appetite. Not so with carbohydrates. In my current state of drug usage, my body is a carbohydrate burning machine. I honestly cannot see any carbohydrates being stored as fat.

I have approached this with the right mindset, focus and dedication that others outside my circle could never understand. Eating and drugging like this is second nature to me at this point. Very soon I’m going to up the HGH to 18-21 units ED and Insulin 120 units ED. I fully intend to break the 250 LB barrier while maintaining superb conditioning. I’m half a century old and I could have come on here and said I was 28-30 and you would not of even thought to question it. My BP is fine.


----------



## Devenidas

squatster said:


> Quick question - HBCD??
> Every time I look it up I keep getting some very toxic shit?



ye its clustor dextrin . Glico's patended product. comes from Japan. whats toxic about it ? what did u see and where ?


----------



## Elvia1023

Devenidas said:


> ye its clustor dextrin . Glico's patended product. comes from Japan. whats toxic about it ? what did u see and where ?



He is was just googling it and random things were coming up. Nothing is toxic about HBCD's.


----------



## Devenidas

Elvia1023 said:


> He is was just googling it and random things were coming up. Nothing is toxic about HBCD's.


course mate I was like oh here we go now so we all have been poisoned by the Japanese that will make a fucking headline in the supp industry lol

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster

Devenidas said:


> ye its clustor dextrin . Glico's patended product. comes from Japan. whats toxic about it ? what did u see and where ?


Thanks man
Every time I googled it I would come up with all kinds of shit.


----------



## IGG

Lantus is a slow release insulin. So slow that it does not compare to humalog or humulin r in regards to going hypo. 

20 iu of lantus would be released over the course of 16-18 hours. That does NOT mean that you have 20 iu of insulin circulating in your system every hour  for that duration. CG made that point in his original post. The chance of going hypo is extremely low for the most part. It is more stable with little to almost no pronounced peaks. Lantus does not even close to peaking like faster acting insulin. 

Now 20 iu humalog or humulin r is a different story. That same 20 iu would be released in a shorter time frame so the chances of going hypo is much greater. 
Because such a large amount of insulin is present in that time frame it does cause natural production to shut down which is like taking the safety off. 

I understand that because lantus is still a little known subject a lot of opinions are based off what we know of faster acting insulin. Hopefully this thread will bring lantus to light. 

Another point I would like to make is that there has been talk of people knowing pros and gurus saying lantus is not used and some say that it is used. The only people that would know would be people paying for the knowledge. That why there is always hearsay about pro cycles and protocols. 

Hopefully this thread stays civil and we can put all the pieces together and dispel myths and verify truths


----------



## IGG

I will offer this. I have experimented with lantus. I have been up as high as 50 iu a day and never once went hypo even on only 100 grams of carbs spread out over a day. 

Now I have gone hypo on 15 iu humulin r even on high carb days and carbs times around the shot. 

I use pharma and generic gh throughout the day. Usually 3-4 pharma with 3-4 generics a day. When using lantus, the cts and numb hands gets very intense and unbearable. I wish I could do Bloodwork to verify igf levels but I live in a state that does not allow me to do so without a doctor script.


----------



## tenny

makes you wonder what the STRENGTH of Lantus is
compared to R or Log.....

its obviously not the same mg for mg....

or seems that way....

10iu of R with a duration of 12 hours is not the same as
20iu of lantus with a duration of 18 to 24 hours..

so how much more would you need to use....


----------



## Elvia1023

tenny said:


> makes you wonder what the STRENGTH of Lantus is
> compared to R or Log.....
> 
> its obviously not the same mg for mg....
> 
> or seems that way....
> 
> 10iu of R with a duration of 12 hours is not the same as
> 20iu of lantus with a duration of 18 to 24 hours..
> 
> so how much more would you need to use....



Well it's the same strength it's obviously just it's release. There are no spikes so the chances of going hypo are lowered. Although it does make me wonder as I have never used it. Say you inject 100iu and go about your day and don't have many carbs I would assume hypo would come about much slower. It would be an interesting experiment and it's simply one thing you need to try to fully know. 

Anyone who has used fast and regular slins knows they feel completely different due to the release patterns. Even the likes of humulin-r is much more forgiving than humalog. I used to conduct experiments when I first used both products and play about with timing and not eat carbs at times so I could feel every stage of hypo so I knew what to watch out for. Humalog can literally hit you from nowhere and that bad period doesn't pass for at least 5 mins even if you take in 200g sugar in a few mins. Humalin-r is much different due to it's release. I know guys who use slin extensively and most of them say humalog is the most effective. I guess the big spikes and fast release are very useful for most in regards to timing and not everyone can have insulin active for 12 hours +. I don't think any is better as everyone has different goals and schedules.

Due to the very nature of Lantus guys are using larger doses than they usually would so that could explain improved results. Plus it's common sense to me if it's active through the day the chances of growth are optimized. I don't really hear about BB's using small doses of lantus. It's always 50, 100, 150iu etc. I would think 20 iu would be a safe starting point and just move up from there. I guess a max dose depends upon many factors but according to the claims we are looking at approx 100iu for most people who are really going to go for it. I am sure 50iu would be more than enough for most though.


----------



## kinglewy

IGG said:


> I will offer this. I have experimented with lantus. I have been up as high as 50 iu a day and never once went hypo even on only 100 grams of carbs spread out over a day.
> 
> Now I have gone hypo on 15 iu humulin r even on high carb days and carbs times around the shot.
> 
> I use pharma and generic gh throughout the day. Usually 3-4 pharma with 3-4 generics a day. When using lantus, the cts and numb hands gets very intense and unbearable. I wish I could do Bloodwork to verify igf levels but I live in a state that does not allow me to do so without a doctor script.



Thats the thing about lantus, it doesnt make you go hypo. I've went up to 30iu a day and ate zero carbs....my reasoning was that I was eating so much protein that gluconeogenesis would turn some of that into glucose and the lantus would then shuttle that glucose into muscle cells.

I got the idea from a Boston Loyd video and he got it from Palumbo's old girl Collette or whatever.

So when I saw CG say to be carefull with going keto on lantus I knew he had never used it because it doesn't work that way....im not even sure if you can get hypo with lantus.


----------



## MR. BMJ

CG, are you even reading this anymore? Come on gramps, get with show....lol.


----------



## IGG

Elvia1023 said:


> Well it's the same strength it's obviously just it's release. There are no spikes so the chances of going hypo are lowered. Although it does make me wonder as I have never used it. Say you inject 100iu and go about your day and don't have many carbs I would assume hypo would come about much slower. It would be an interesting experiment and it's simply one thing you need to try to fully know.
> 
> Anyone who has used fast and regular slins knows they feel completely different due to the release patterns. Even the likes of humulin-r is much more forgiving than humalog. I used to conduct experiments when I first used both products and play about with timing and not eat carbs at times so I could feel every stage of hypo so I knew what to watch out for. Humalog can literally hit you from nowhere and that bad period doesn't pass for at least 5 mins even if you take in 200g sugar in a few mins. Humalin-r is much different due to it's release. I know guys who use slin extensively and most of them say humalog is the most effective. I guess the big spikes and fast release are very useful for most in regards to timing and not everyone can have insulin active for 12 hours +. I don't think any is better as everyone has different goals and schedules.
> 
> Due to the very nature of Lantus guys are using larger doses than they usually would so that could explain improved results. Plus it's common sense to me if it's active through the day the chances of growth are optimized. I don't really hear about BB's using small doses of lantus. It's always 50, 100, 150iu etc. I would think 20 iu would be a safe starting point and just move up from there. I guess a max dose depends upon many factors but according to the claims we are looking at approx 100iu for most people who are really going to go for it. I am sure 50iu would be more than enough for most though.



There are some good points made here.

Lantus does not shuttle nutrients as fast as humulin or humalog. 

The release of lantus helps to optimize growth because it sustains a longer window for shuttling nutrients but because its so slow it does not do it as fast as you would like when you take in a meal. The slow release does help to sustain a higher level of igf in the body. Probably explains why my cts and numb hands from GH is so much worse.

From what I gather, lantus is the only insulin (long or short acting) that actually sustains igf levels that reaches more overall skeletal muscle or something to that effect. I might be off with the terminology but it is to the effect of it having the most positive impact on igf levels in a way that we would want. 

I AM NOT GIVING THIS AS ADVISE TO ANYONE
Optimally, one would still use fast acting insulin on top of lantus around meal times that are critical in regards to the quick uptake of nutrients. Ex. Post workout. THIS IS NOT ADVISE I AM ADVOCATING. This just happens to be information I came across searching the net and following every little crumb of information I could find. Reading through countless inquiries people wanting to know about lantus like we are. I do plan to try this in the future. AGAIN, I AM NOT GIVING THIS AS ADVICE TO ANYONE

I am not a pro nor do I compete. I have no aspirations like that. I am just a curious person by nature and like to experiment. Being this way is reckless in certain regards but I research a lot and start slow. I try to be as educated on the matter so I am not walking into it eyes wide shut. People that want to lecture me on the value of life and how this is a terrible way to live, please keep your comments to yourself. We are all adults here and I can accept my fate from this type of behavior.

I hope that everyone reading my posts are trying to do their own research and verifying the things I say. If I am wrong, please correct me. 

One thing that does need to stop is the comparison of lantus to shorter acting insulins in regards to going hypo.

Let's keep this civil and keep this thread moving in the right direction.


----------



## IGG

kinglewy said:


> Thats the thing about lantus, it doesnt make you go hypo. I've went up to 30iu a day and ate zero carbs....my reasoning was that I was eating so much protein that gluconeogenesis would turn some of that into glucose and the lantus would then shuttle that glucose into muscle cells.
> 
> I got the idea from a Boston Loyd video and he got it from Palumbo's old girl Collette or whatever.
> 
> So when I saw CG say to be carefull with going keto on lantus I knew he had never used it because it doesn't work that way....im not even sure if you can get hypo with lantus.



As I built up my dosage, I did try going 12-16 hrs fasted at different dosages. Even at 50 iu a day, I was fine. 

My diet still included normal amounts of healthy fats when I was eating. I did not lower the intake at all and did not notice an impact on unwanted gains. I even ate steak and beef in moderation with the same results. I didn't eat the most fatty cuts. I also stayed away from fast food so I can't comment on that in regards to unwanted gains.


----------



## Elvia1023

IGG said:


> There are some good points made here.
> 
> Lantus does not shuttle nutrients as fast as humulin or humalog.
> 
> The release of lantus helps to optimize growth because it sustains a longer window for shuttling nutrients but because its so slow it does not do it as fast as you would like when you take in a meal. The slow release does help to sustain a higher level of igf in the body. Probably explains why my cts and numb hands from GH is so much worse.
> 
> From what I gather, lantus is the only insulin (long or short acting) that actually sustains igf levels that reaches more overall skeletal muscle or something to that effect. I might be off with the terminology but it is to the effect of it having the most positive impact on igf levels in a way that we would want.
> 
> I AM NOT GIVING THIS AS ADVISE TO ANYONE
> Optimally, one would still use fast acting insulin on top of lantus around meal times that are critical in regards to the quick uptake of nutrients. Ex. Post workout. THIS IS NOT ADVISE I AM ADVOCATING. This just happens to be information I came across searching the net and following every little crumb of information I could find. Reading through countless inquiries people wanting to know about lantus like we are. I do plan to try this in the future. AGAIN, I AM NOT GIVING THIS AS ADVICE TO ANYONE
> 
> I am not a pro nor do I compete. I have no aspirations like that. I am just a curious person by nature and like to experiment. Being this way is reckless in certain regards but I research a lot and start slow. I try to be as educated on the matter so I am not walking into it eyes wide shut. People that want to lecture me on the value of life and how this is a terrible way to live, please keep your comments to yourself. We are all adults here and I can accept my fate from this type of behavior.
> 
> I hope that everyone reading my posts are trying to do their own research and verifying the things I say. If I am wrong, please correct me.
> 
> One thing that does need to stop is the comparison of lantus to shorter acting insulins in regards to going hypo.
> 
> Let's keep this civil and keep this thread moving in the right direction.



Nice information. As I mentioned earlier I think it's long release only optimizes possible growth. Quite often active lifes of drugs can alter results and side effects. That's why I gave comparisons of things like deca and npp. I will have to research to find out the different mechanisms it does that by. Greater IGF-1 conversion sounds realistic but I will have to look into that to find out the details. 

It makes sense about the shuttling of nutrients as there are no insulin spikes. As you allude to most of the people I hear about using lantus also use shorter acting slins around training and perhaps before many meals too. Even 5iu humalog pre and post workout could suffice for most in that regard but most obviously do more than that.

Personally I would give lantus ago as I like to experiment and I haven't used it due to availability. I wouldn't go crazy though and keep things fairly modest to begin with. I will look at adding it in a few months and see how I find it.


----------



## IGG

Elvia, one thing I did was take my fasted (8 hrs) bg levels every morning. I am normally in the 85-90 range. 
I would start the lantus at 15 iu a day and keep taking readings under the same conditions every morning. I kept adding until my bg levels got down to the 75-80 range. I worked my way up to 50 iu and my bg readings stayed in that range. This was done over 4 weeks time. 
I was also looking for something else from these readings. How soon my morning bg levels would begin to rise after being on that dose for most of week 4. That would indicate my insulin sensitivity going down. At the end of week 4, it was still in range. I did shut it down at that point because I read that 4 weeks is when it's advisable to come off. But based off my bg readings, 4 weeks might have been premature. I think I could have ran it longer without any ill effects. THIS DOES NOT MEAN THIS APPLIES TO EVERYONE. YOU MUST TEST YOUR OWN FASTED BG LEVELS EVERY MORNING TO GAUGE YOUR OWN USAGE. DO NOT USE MY OWN READINGS TO GAUGE YOURSELVES. DO NOT BE A CHEAP ASS AND SKIMP ON BUYING A BG METER. 
I also think I could have upped the dosage more but even at 50 iu I was making good gains and I was pumped 24/7 so I didn't feel the need to go higher. Even when waking up fasted 8 hrs I was not flat like I normally would be not being on lantus.

THIS DOES NOT MEAN THIS APPLIES TO EVERYONE. YOU MUST TEST YOUR OWN FASTED BG LEVELS EVERY MORNING TO GAUGE YOUR OWN USAGE. DO NOT USE MY OWN READINGS TO GAUGE YOURSELVES. DO NOT BE A CHEAP ASS AND SKIMP ON BUYING A BG METER. PLEASE PUT IN YOUR OWN WORK.


----------



## Massive G

great posts by IGG, unfortunately many here will never be able try it due to availability.


----------



## Massive G

about $280 bucks with a script of 180 using good-rx's discount.
https://www.goodrx.com/lantus?form=...MI_-G6y9iu1QIVQRuBCh1s2gWPEAAYAyAAEgL5S_D_BwE


----------



## IGG

Massive G said:


> great posts by IGG, unfortunately many here will never be able try it due to availability.



I don't mind sharing where I got my lantus. It is NOT an actual source per say. I just don't want to post it in case it's in poor taste or violates forums rules. Hopefully a mod sees this and tells me otherwise and I will post. Again, this is not an actual source but more of a place to find it


----------



## K1

IGG said:


> I don't mind sharing where I got my lantus. It is NOT an actual source per say. I just don't want to post it in case it's in poor taste or violates forums rules. Hopefully a mod sees this and tells me otherwise and I will post. Again, this is not an actual source but more of a place to find it



If it is not taking business away from one of the sources paying to advertise and unless one of the other guys have objections to it, I don't have an issue with it?!

Would like to see some logs going on this here...Would like to put a rest to all the hearsay because we have a few options here for people to try (bboy backing Reno's, CG's layout, and a few other protocols people have posted in this thread):



Reno 911 said:


> *3) *This protocol below seemed to be the most "magical" for me.  I have only done it once due to the difficulty with work schedule doing fasted cardio and then 2 weight sessions during the day.
> 
> *Training Session 1: *
> 10iu Log Post workout:
> 75g whey iso
> 70g HBCD
> 30 min after post workout shake:
> 5 oz chicken breast  40g Pro
> 2 bagels  100g Carbs
> 
> *Training Session 2:*
> 5iu Log Pre Workout
> 75g HBCD
> 40g EEA
> 
> Immediately after training:
> 10iu Log
> 50g whey iso
> 155g carbs from Quaker Oatmeal squares.
> 
> * The above protocol I did for 4 weeks and took me from 6-1 lean 235 to 247 and just as lean but super full and round (3D looking.)





b-boy said:


> Protocol #3 = "what most ifbb pros do" :lightbulb:


----------



## IGG

tenny said:


> makes you wonder what the STRENGTH of Lantus is
> compared to R or Log.....
> 
> its obviously not the same mg for mg....
> 
> or seems that way....
> 
> 10iu of R with a duration of 12 hours is not the same as
> 20iu of lantus with a duration of 18 to 24 hours..
> 
> so how much more would you need to use....


There is noway for the lantus dose to fully hit you all at once at any point in time. I believe lantus is slow releasing because it's crystal structures that the body takes time to breakdown before it can be absorbed. It is not like humalog or humulin it regards to that already. 

To be honest with you, I have only come across information about doses ranging 20-80 iu a day. They all seem to be inline with what I describe of lantus. I don't see it being any different at higher doses as long as you keep checking your fasted bg levels in the morning. 75-80 range is where you want to be. If it gets lower than that, then it probably does become an issue of going hypo but even then I don't think the onset of going hypo is fast as faster insulins.


----------



## IGG

I get my lantus from diabetics on Craigslist. Most of them get prescribed too much and they sell it cheap to make up for their copays. Most diabetics keep good care of the lantus and keep it refrigerated at all times.


----------



## IGG

I just want to reiterate that the information I provide is from research and personal experience. 

I know that when you google lantus for bodybuilding, the results take you to other forums all over the world with members in the same position as we are. I did notice I found more information from forum members located overseas. That did lead me to believe that there is some validity to CG's claim it more popular overseas and they are using it there more so than in the states. Most of the information I found from members in the states is based off what they know of fast acting insulins which I believe DOES NOT apply to lantus. It would seem that we are behind the curve compared to overseas. It's not a bad thing considering Mr Olympia is from the states. Lol

1. I have never gone hypo on 50 iu lantus a day even when I was fasted 12-16 hours. 
2. I HAVE gone hypo on 15 iu humulin consuming carbs around the injections. 

Those 2 points alone separates lantus from humalog and humulin.


----------



## IGG

One more point I would like to make about my research on many forums. 
ANASCI and ProM forums has more information on slightly more taboo subjects about insulin. It does seem to get discussed more. Like fasted cardio on insulin or subjects to that extent. I found most other forums to be a bunch of Internet "parrots" squawking the same BS about how dangerous those subjects are and they shun members inquiring without discussing the subject. If it exists in this sport, then I think it should all be discussed no matter how dangerous it would seem. 
I don't post much because by the time I get to read the topics on ANASCI or ProM, other members have already answered so it's difficult to contribute anything more to the thread. Besides, I do a lot of reading more than anything else


----------



## tenny

so for you guys who have used it...???

any pics...???....before, after..???

did it work..???....if it did why are you still not using it...???
or are you still using it....???

are you 300lbs with abs...???
let see...???

all I keep hearing is.....yea I used it, I did this and that, and
it did this and that.....well, would you keep using it...???
would you use it again...???  was it a waste of time...???


----------



## IGG

Tenny, it's too soon to say if it worth continuing to use. What's also working against us is that there is a new insulin out that is much longer acting that doctors are prescribing and getting away from lantus for their patients. So availability maybe be even more limited that would drive the price up on the black market. Lantus was cheap so I figured I would experiment but who knows in the coming months. I don't think any of the other longer acting insulins provide the same igf mechanism that is found desirable in lantus.


----------



## tenny

IGG said:


> Tenny, it's too soon to say if it worth continuing to use. What's also working against us is that there is a new insulin out that is much longer acting that doctors are prescribing and getting away from lantus for their patients. So availability maybe be even more limited that would drive the price up on the black market. Lantus was cheap so I figured I would experiment but who knows in the coming months. I don't think any of the other longer acting insulins provide the same igf mechanism that is found desirable in lantus.



humalinU....Ultra

36 hour slin..???


----------



## IGG

tenny said:


> humalinU....Ultra
> 
> 36 hour slin..???



Levemir is also available but lantus is the only one that provides the desired igf mechanism. I don't know what the particular thing it is with lantus that does that.

I welcome any research you can find on that. I myself am still researching.


----------



## speeder

all day chemist also has lantus (although they're out of stock at the moment).


----------



## RamboStallone

Nothing new here.


----------



## tenny

see that straight green line is what bothers me the most....

constant diabetic state


----------



## IGG

tenny said:


> see that straight green line is what bothers me the most....
> 
> constant diabetic state



I see your reason for concern. Only way to know would be to to be on lantus for a couple of weeks and take bg readings before, right after, and an hour or so after eating to see where bg levels are. If bg levels are high and does not come down by the 3 rd reading, it would be an indication that natural production has been shut down. Does that sound right to you?


----------



## RamboStallone

If I were to run lantus, I would do it 2-3x a week. Maybe on training days or something. For someone like me, I'd go diabetic in a week running protocols like the ones I've seen posted.


----------



## *Bio*

IGG said:


> I don't mind sharing where I got my lantus. It is NOT an actual source per say. I just don't want to post it in case it's in poor taste or violates forums rules. Hopefully a mod sees this and tells me otherwise and I will post. Again, this is not an actual source but more of a place to find it



Go ahead.  I'm aware of any Sponsors here that carry it.


----------



## Massive G

RamboStallone said:


> Nothing new here.



you never know till you try....


----------



## feeshoils

b-boy said:


> speeder said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct, That's why post competition is the best time to employ slin protocols as your insulin sensitivity is sky high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, My friend was at the end of a diet phase which allowed for higher insulin sensitivity and better nutrient uptake, and that's probably why he has such a phenomenal result when he first started the lantus.
> 
> I couldn't see someone who wasn't already lean or had been in a deficit for a period of time being able to have that same "rebound" type  effect from first starting the lantus.
> 
> Just about everything always comes back to staying somewhat lean, or at least starting lean in order to maximize every growth phase.
Click to expand...


----------



## bruiser

"Won't go hypo"

You still have to have 10 grams carbs per iu, right. 
On 50iu I wouldnt wanna take in 500carbs. 
For that a too much


----------



## RamboStallone

Massive G said:


> you never know till you try....


I spent a ton of time getting my slin sensitivity where it is today, I can finally eat carbs without turning into a water buffalo lol. I can even diet now on carbs, I doubt I want ruin that. For someone like me, Lantus is a bad choice. Type 2 runs in my family on both sides.


----------



## Reno 911

RamboStallone said:


> I spent a ton of time getting my slin sensitivity where it is today, I can finally eat carbs without turning into a water buffalo lol. I can even diet now on carbs, I doubt I want ruin that. For someone like me, Lantus is a bad choice. Type 2 runs in my family on both sides.



RS- not to get the thread off topic here but besides your genetic predisposition, what caused your poor insulin resistance and also can you speak a bit on what you did to increase your insulin sensitivity- cardio, manipulate carbs, DNP, GDA's, etc.?    

Thanks


----------



## feeshoils

tenny said:


> so for you guys who have used it...???
> 
> any pics...???....before, after..???
> 
> did it work..???....if it did why are you still not using it...???
> or are you still using it....???
> 
> are you 300lbs with abs...???
> let see...???
> 
> all I keep hearing is.....yea I used it, I did this and that, and
> it did this and that.....well, would you keep using it...???
> would you use it again...???  was it a waste of time...???



As far as the fast acting slin goes, 

Yes, i would use it again,  I think it worked quite well, and will continue to do so, provided i was lean enough to closely monitor progress. Would i get the same response and results  from using lantus... maybe? 

I'm not using it now as i know that im too soft and insulin sensitivity wouldn't be favorable for muscle growth,

Here's a before and after: 8 weeks post comp, used it for 4 weeks, post contest (starting on the 5th week post comp.  Used 5-8iu pre workout. 3- 4 x week
75kg up to around 82kg , 5'9

The rebound effect, combined with being lean, not eating like an asshole, and having a laid out training plan complimented the slin use perfectly (no shit right )

Would i use it again, absolutely, however we all know how effective fast acting slin is, the next before and after will be with lantus to compare the difference, whenever that may be :action-smiley-044:


----------



## feeshoils

balls... apologies for the large pic size.
 that was not an intentional scream for attention, i was a rookie and didn't re-size the pic..


----------



## Mini Truck

Good work Fee!!!!!!

*-MT*


----------



## speeder

feeshoils said:


> As far as the fast acting slin goes,
> 
> Yes, i would use it again,  I think it worked quite well, and will continue to do so, provided i was lean enough to closely monitor progress. Would i get the same response and results  from using lantus... maybe?
> 
> I'm not using it now as i know that im too soft and insulin sensitivity wouldn't be favorable for muscle growth,
> 
> Here's a before and after: 8 weeks post comp, used it for 4 weeks, post contest (starting on the 5th week post comp.  Used 5-8iu pre workout. 3- 4 x week
> 75kg up to around 82kg , 5'9
> 
> The rebound effect, combined with being lean, not eating like an asshole, and having a laid out training plan complimented the slin use perfectly (no shit right )
> 
> Would i use it again, absolutely, however we all know how effective fast acting slin is, the next before and after will be with lantus to compare the difference, whenever that may be :action-smiley-044:



Very nice, Fee... You put on some nice lean tissue.  

I know you said "fast acting insulin," so I'm assuming you were using Humalog, right?


----------



## tenny

do you have a "precomp" or off season pic....before the show...???

and if any LBM has been put on.....could it have been put on WITHOUT slin..???


----------



## squatster

You were on stage at 75kg- 165 lbs
And 8 weeks after the show you were 82kg- 180- 181?
Sorry man - just wanted to make sure I was reading it correctly


----------



## feeshoils

speeder said:


> Very nice, Fee... You put on some nice lean tissue.
> 
> I know you said "fast acting insulin," so I'm assuming you were using Humalog, right?



Humalog, Correct


----------



## feeshoils

squatster said:


> You were on stage at 75kg- 165 lbs
> And 8 weeks after the show you were 82kg- 180- 181?
> Sorry man - just wanted to make sure I was reading it correctly



Yeah that's right, it was somewhere between 8-10 weeks after comp, im not 100% certain on an exact time, but that's what i remember.


----------



## feeshoils

tenny said:


> do you have a "precomp" or off season pic....before the show...???
> 
> and if any LBM has been put on.....could it have been put on WITHOUT slin..???



Pre contest i didn't use any slin at all, the "supps" were responsible for the majority of the gain. 

As far as quantity of muscle tissue added over time goes, the fastest gains in muscle came post contest when i added the slin in. 

So absolutely, yes, the muscle Was put on WITHOUT slin. 
However, the rate of which it came on when i added the slin in, was at a faster rate than without.

But lets be honest, there are many other factors are at play here which helped with muscle growth. Post contest insulin sensitivity was at an all time high, lower levels of stress, on a high from competition, diet was on point and many other factors were working in my favor. 

Could i have made these changes to my physique without adding in slin... yes. But it was a tool i had at my disposal, so i utilized it. 

My case is just an example of what happens when things fall into place and things are working in your favor, Anyone else can do this and get great results, much better than mine, and thousands have.

Just sharing my experience.

Top pics are "off season starting point (natural for over 2 years) Aprox 89kg (fat ass) 
Middle: aprox 12 week out unsure of weight, somewhere around 80-82kg.
Bottom 1 week out.  
Around 22 weeks from start to finish between pics.75kg

2nd set of pics is what I would consider a fair comparison... to a degree: both pics i was enhanced for a period of time 
Top was mid way through prep.
Bottom pics, 8-10 weeks post comp. Not very good pics to compare as im standing closer to the camera on the 2nd set.


----------



## RamboStallone

Reno 911 said:


> RS- not to get the thread off topic here but besides your genetic predisposition, what caused your poor insulin resistance and also can you speak a bit on what you did to increase your insulin sensitivity- cardio, manipulate carbs, DNP, GDA's, etc.?
> 
> Thanks


Years of carb abuse brother. I use to eat, and I mean just eat. Anything, everything. Cheeseburgers in the gym parking lot preworkout. It eventually all caught up to me, I became a fat slob. I would say diet brother. I didn't play with any GDAs, metformin, etc till later. I'm a 100% honest bro, I don't attribute any of it to any one of these drugs. The huge game changers for me where proper diet, fasting (diet again), and cardio. Now it's all diet, I do zero cardio in the gym and fast some days for up to 18hrs. I walk over 10,000 steps a day easily and some in the 20,000 range if I travel for work or go hiking/trail walking, etc.

Fasting is the number one way to increase insulin sensitivity in my opinion.


----------



## bruiser

What about na-rala with hgh carb meals during a lantus run?
would this be a problem.  
Also just cause I'm I'd be afraid,  I'd probably do a big oat shake before bed with fats.

what do y'all think


----------



## MR. BMJ

Okay, since CG seems to have up and left the thread, does anybody else have any experience with Lantus? 

Here's my take on all this. I don't give a shit if you've used it or not, good information is good information. Sharing friend's and others experiences isn't first hand information, but it is something to build on. Obviously, not many have used it, and CG, I don't care if you haven't used it, but keep the thread alive brother. I was a member of boards that Dan Duchaine was on, and not everything he discussed he had used. The point is to get info and discussion out so others can make intelligent decisions on how and when to use it, and if it sucks, then discuss that shit too. 

So lets try this again...if you have experience with Lantus, please share. 

If you know others using it, please share it too. 

If you have thoughts and assumptions and theories on it's use, good or bad, please share these too. 

I may give this a run in a few months, just to have first hand experience. I need to get a few projects done around the house these next few months (mainly for my kids and the GF that I've put off the past 2 years), otherwise I'd do it now. I'm not gonna take anything outside of EOD 37.5mg Sub-Q shots until I at least get back into the gym. 

Come on fukkers


----------



## MR. BMJ

feeshoils, thanks for the feedback!


----------



## speeder

MR. BMJ said:


> Okay, since CG seems to have up and left the thread, does anybody else have any experience with Lantus?
> 
> Here's my take on all this. I don't give a shit if you've used it or not, good information is good information. Sharing friend's and others experiences isn't first hand information, but it is something to build on. Obviously, not many have used it, and CG, I don't care if you haven't used it, but keep the thread alive brother. I was a member of boards that Dan Duchaine was on, and not everything he discussed he had used. The point is to get info and discussion out so others can make intelligent decisions on how and when to use it, and if it sucks, then discuss that shit too.
> 
> So lets try this again...if you have experience with Lantus, please share.
> 
> If you know others using it, please share it too.
> 
> If you have thoughts and assumptions and theories on it's use, good or bad, please share these too.
> 
> I may give this a run in a few months, just to have first hand experience. I need to get a few projects done around the house these next few months (mainly for my kids and the GF that I've put off the past 2 years), otherwise I'd do it now. I'm not gonna take anything outside of EOD 37.5mg Sub-Q shots until I at least get back into the gym.
> 
> Come on fukkers



Mr. BMJ, great post here...

Not sure why CG disappeared from this thread.  I know that he has used lantus, as I was reading some older threads over at PM and saw a log that CG had done using lantus along with a bunch of different peptides, logging for some peptide company..


----------



## IGG

I plan to try lantus again but it probably won't be until October. I will do bg readings around meal times to see if it shuts down endogenous insulin production. I will also take morning fasted bg reading to see how far past 4 weeks I can go before my insulin sensitivity is shot. By no means will it be a standard upon which everyone should base their use on. Hopefully it will broaden the narrow spectrum of information on lantus


----------



## aon1

MR. BMJ said:


> Okay, since CG seems to have up and left the thread, does anybody else have any experience with Lantus?
> 
> Here's my take on all this. I don't give a shit if you've used it or not, good information is good information. Sharing friend's and others experiences isn't first hand information, but it is something to build on. Obviously, not many have used it, and CG, I don't care if you haven't used it, but keep the thread alive brother. I was a member of boards that Dan Duchaine was on, and not everything he discussed he had used. The point is to get info and discussion out so others can make intelligent decisions on how and when to use it, and if it sucks, then discuss that shit too.
> 
> So lets try this again...if you have experience with Lantus, please share.
> 
> If you know others using it, please share it too.
> 
> If you have thoughts and assumptions and theories on it's use, good or bad, please share these too.
> 
> I may give this a run in a few months, just to have first hand experience. I need to get a few projects done around the house these next few months (mainly for my kids and the GF that I've put off the past 2 years), otherwise I'd do it now. I'm not gonna take anything outside of EOD 37.5mg Sub-Q shots until I at least get back into the gym.
> 
> Come on fukkers




:yeahthat:. Because now that it's on the table I have no doubt I'll run it at some point ....and I know me I may start off small with it but I won't be running the the small doses long .....I'll be running it's top end


----------



## kinglewy

where the hell is CG? This happens all the time with his threads....any little disagreement or difference of opinion sets him off and he takes it as some kind of disrespect. You gotta have thicker skin than all that especially on these internet boards. Hopefully he comes back and resurrects this thread.


----------



## bg091593

Goal245 on pro muscle uses it and he looks the part. Not afraid to disclose dosages either. He uses lower dose lantus. I want to say under 50iu. Just to keep his fasting BG down and in range on high dose (15iu) GH. Search his name on PM and read his posts. Very intelligent and science driven guy.


----------



## squatster

My question for the third time- 
Can a construction worker - landscaper- so on- some one that works 10 to 12 hour a day in the heat safely do insulin?


----------



## speeder

squatster said:


> My question for the third time-
> Can a construction worker - landscaper- so on- some one that works 10 to 12 hour a day in the heat safely do insulin?



Squatster, I don't speak from direct experience, but provided you have eaten enough and had plenty of solid carbs on hand during your workday and had constant access to them, I don't see why you couldn't.  

Would you be using lantus or a shorter acting version?


----------



## squatster

I would be using lantus
The thing I always worry with working hard in the sun is dehydration.
It sneaks up on you fast as all hell.
Would that be a worry on Insulin?
I also wonder- your muscle is on load the whole day - every single day- would that be like over training-overoad? 
(Hard to put into words what I am thinking)
I think to much when I am on tren- most of the time stupid ass stuff


----------



## squatster

Guess if you were to do the lantus and hope to get max gains from the use and be safe you would have to bring the proteins -carbs - fats - every thing up a lot more for some one doing  hard manual labor compared to some one sitting behind a desk?
I am getting into a whole new thing here- 
Sorry
This is why I don't start yet- I want to get a full plan set up first


----------



## monster-ish

Sqautster, I would think that keeping your carbs up through out your work day would be sufficient enough to avoid going hypo. Maybe keep candy on you at all times as well

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## monster-ish

I'm also going to be running lantus,very soon. I'll try and run a log

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmills

Is there a source on here that carries Lantus? In my state I can buy Humulin Humalog but I haven't checked into Lantus.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## speeder

Bigmills said:


> Is there a source on here that carries Lantus? In my state I can buy Humulin Humalog but I haven't checked into Lantus.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



look on craigslist.  

also, all day chemist (although they were out of stock the last time I checked)


----------



## squatster

Craigslist is loaded
I can't believe how much they want for some insulin.
All the places on Craigslist around me are very shady places. 
I would have to go carrying


----------



## IGG

Bigmills said:


> Is there a source on here that carries Lantus? In my state I can buy Humulin Humalog but I haven't checked into Lantus.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Lantus is by prescription only in any state


----------



## Bigmills

IGG said:


> Lantus is by prescription only in any state


Got it already brother but thank you.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## speeder

squatster said:


> Craigslist is loaded
> I can't believe how much they want for some insulin.
> All the places on Craigslist around me are very shady places.
> I would have to go carrying



damn man, sorry to hear it's rough out there by you.  

In my area, I found some guys who will sell it fairly cheaply (after a little friendly haggling, lol).  Sure, they may list it at a high price, but I email them and say I'll buy it all tomorrow at ____ price, I have cash in hand right now... take it or leave it..  most take it.    Doing this has always worked, especially on craigslist when buying anything.   

Everything is negotiable, amigo.


----------



## tenny

squatster said:


> Craigslist is loaded
> I can't believe how much they want for some insulin.
> All the places on Craigslist around me are very shady places.
> I would have to go carrying



LOL...

I just looked on my local CL.....15 pens for 75$...

wow


----------



## squatster

So- could they do a sting and arrest people for buying prescription insulin on line?
Sorry for the question- I get parinoid when I do tren at any dose


----------



## squatster

tenny said:


> LOL...
> 
> I just looked on my local CL.....15 pens for 75$...
> 
> wow


Wow- nice
Get them and send them over


----------



## tenny

squatster said:


> So- could they do a sting and arrest people for buying prescription insulin on line?
> Sorry for the question- I get parinoid when I do tren at any dose



I guess they could...lol

I would never risk it


----------



## pesty4077

squatster said:


> So- could they do a sting and arrest people for buying prescription insulin on line?
> Sorry for the question- I get parinoid when I do tren at any dose



Most states you do not need a prescription for Insulin. Check each state for laws on this. I live in CA, this state requires no prescription.


----------



## JWBH

squatster said:


> Craigslist is loaded
> I can't believe how much they want for some insulin.
> All the places on Craigslist around me are very shady places.
> I would have to go carrying



lol Same here dude.   I found one that was very cheap, and they had a lot of vials of log and pens of lantus, but at the same time, I know the areas in Baltimore that are well... even worst than the worst areas I've been to, so um, no thanks, I'll have to keep looking lol.


----------



## squatster

Is Basaglar insulin*just as good and safe as Lantus?


----------



## bruiser

It almost seems as if amount of carbs doesn't matter here. 
Discuss these and how much they're eating.


----------



## kinglewy

Buying insulin is no big deal lol....you wouldn't believe how many diabetics don't do there insulin or take there metformin. Cops dont give a fuck about some dude buying insulin lol....if your in any type of big city or decent size city they aint got time for any stupid shit....the moolin johns are shooting each other on a  nightly basis ....they dont care about bodybuilding shit


----------



## Reno 911

Any updates from those giving Lantus a run?


----------



## BEASTZ6

MR. BMJ said:


> CG, are you even reading this anymore? Come on gramps, get with show....lol.



^^^^I think CG got offended from some of the comments. He's gone from this thread.


----------



## squatster

Reno 911 said:


> Any updates from those giving Lantus a run?



Havn't started mine yet.I am waiting to get all my bood work and testing done first.
So probably end of September


----------



## ALLEX

back in 2012: Lantus real world results


----------



## IRONFIST

squatster said:


> Havn't started mine yet.I am waiting to get all my bood work and testing done first.
> So probably end of September



looking forward to following your progress!

wasnt there someone else here that was ready to run the protocol, cant remember which thread that was from?


----------



## Concreteguy

K1 said:


> Yes, I did say that I would be in a position to try this protocol in September if all the information was out there...But there are a couple factors involved in that and you should think the same:
> 
> 1)  If there are going to be people running this then they should also be logging their use of it openly...At this moment this thread equates to the same thing that Devenidas has stated regarding Jordan (Jordan says ALL the Pros are not running this type of protocol, CG says that a single Pro gave him this information and that ALL Pros are gaining their freakish size from this): Both are hearsay...Again like mentioned before, none of this is breaking news and I have seen Big A, Dad and MANY others talk about it freely many times over. So anyone that decides to run this protocol should be openly logging their progress to see the gains made even on a smaller dosing scale. No more "hearsay"!
> 
> 2) Also as has been mentioned and ALL OF US KNOWS insulin CAN KILL YOU! There is not one person in this thread that can dispute that, period! So if anyone is going to be running this protocol you better damn well believe that it better be guided by someone that has actually experimented with it themselves...Other then that, what is it really - a cut and paste comment that was given to one person by another?!! Sounds a lot like what we have been bred to believe, we are suppose to be giving the govt a percentage of everything we own for life...Because someone told us that was the right thing to do all those years ago (but obviously that's an analogy for another thread lol). So...
> 
> 3)* Has CG actually tried this protocol or something similar using Lantus?*! I'll ask the same to bboy, have you tried this protocol or something similar using Lantus?! I'll ask anyone in this thread (in case I missed it), have any of you actually run this protocol or something similar using Lantus?! Because I could make a thread right here and now and give you a breakdown of what many Pros have taken for their cycles that I have spoken with over the years (could post emails or pm's for everyone of them and could even tell you the sources they were using, whether overseas guys getting shit from the local pharm or the US guys getting them from off these boards)...But I have never run any of their cycles either (see my point)?!
> 
> Obviously there are other factors but I am not even going to bother getting into those...Just a waste of finger muscles typing on those as that horse has been beaten to death 10x over the past couple weeks



The answer is YES. But what I did previously was much more aggressive than what I will soon be logging here at Anasci.

 I'm planning on having a log about my quest to add mass and size over the age of 50. This will include using Lantus at 50iu per day injected first thing in the morning. Every morning. This isn't a log about being healthy or extending or shortening life. It's a guest for size and mass over the age of 50. 
 I've read many of the posts in this thread and it surprises me that some have come to the conclusion that if I'm not the size of Dallas McCarver it must not work. Are you guys serious with this crap? I have already started the protocol I will be logging so your not going to see pics of me from stating at the basement. So I guess that will be fuel for the naysayers:action-smiley-060:  I think a lot of you guys missed the entire point of the post. It was NEVER about anything but helping you guys grow. Isn't that what all of this is about.
 I was around doing this when the boards were a new thing. It was just a bunch of dudes like me that wanted to get jacked out the ass. God, I miss those days. All we EVER did was look for ways to grow man. Eat & Grow. If I had it my way that's the direction Anasci would be headed. Anasci is one of the only stops you can talk about mixing raws and real testing. Hell we could round it off with getting nasty about growing. Look as far as I'm concerned Brad/BBOY has already confirmed the Lantus thing is real. That should be enough for any of you guys.
 I'm hoping by having this log it will remove all questions as to if the old dawgs can grow and live to tell about it.
 BTW: for the guys that wanted to see before and after pics of the Lantus run I did going into 2011 winning each and every show I entered. Mr Pa, Mr Phila, Mr Lehigh Vally. I'll be looking to dig them up if that helps anyone. That's all this post was intended to do. "help you guys". I went on to place 7th at the Nats the next year. In retrospect I should have went the year I was kicking ass.
 So let me get my ducks in a row and wrap my head around walking the walk again as far as diet and sleep and then we will get started. If you guys can't get Lantus but can get Huma(log) you can jump in on this and grow as well.   

C-ya soon!  CG


----------



## AnaSCI

Good to see you back CG!

Looking forward to what you're preparing to bring to us:headbang:

In part #2 of Big A's interview he says that although he has never run it, the Lantus protocol has merit. 

So would be great to have a few logs going on it!


----------



## squatster

CG
Are you going to let us know what we should stock up on?
I have been planning my run since you started this post. 
Was going to start my run but got messed up. 
I should be ready my self when you are
Who else is ready?


----------



## Concreteguy

I would get Lantus or Humalog.
The gear you want to run
Glutamine Powder. I use "NOW Sports" brand.  You will be consuming 80grams a day on average.
Metformin or other sups that aid in increasing insulin sensitivity.
George Forman grill<-----not a joke


----------



## Concreteguy

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

IMO these pics best represent my first and only Lantus run. No I'm not as big as a pro. But I think there is indisputable gains as a direct result. My lifting didn't change during this period. Only diet. The camera and me were located exactly in the same location for both. 
 BTW: I'm not looking to impress one single person viewing. I'm making no claims other than "IT WORKED FOR ME". You guys asked to see these pics, here ya go.

  CG


----------



## Concreteguy

lol, for the life of me I can't figure out how to post pics at this site. No problem at PM but this is different here. It's calling for more than five connecting cells in my brain. I'm shit out of luck..........That's not even the pic I meant to post. I emailed both pic to my self hoping to get a url but nothing. Then when I went to tiny pics it put me through a circus of events only to put up a pic I never picked out. I can't even tell you how frustrating this internet thing is when the ship left the harbor without you......if I can't post pics the log will blow.

  CG


----------



## RamboStallone

Concreteguy said:


> lol, for the life of me I can't figure out how to post pics at this site. No problem at PM but this is different here. It's calling for more than five connecting cells in my brain. I'm shit out of luck..........That's not even the pic I meant to post. I emailed both pic to my self hoping to get a url but nothing. Then when I went to tiny pics it put me through a circus of events only to put up a pic I never picked out. I can't even tell you how frustrating this internet thing is when the ship left the harbor without you......if I can't post pics the log will blow.
> 
> CG


If you want to email them to me I can post them for you brother. Just PM me if you need my help.


----------



## AnaSCI

Concreteguy said:


> lol, for the life of me I can't figure out how to post pics at this site. No problem at PM but this is different here. It's calling for more than five connecting cells in my brain. I'm shit out of luck..........That's not even the pic I meant to post. I emailed both pic to my self hoping to get a url but nothing. Then when I went to tiny pics it put me through a circus of events only to put up a pic I never picked out. I can't even tell you how frustrating this internet thing is when the ship left the harbor without you......if I can't post pics the log will blow.
> 
> CG



Here is a sticky that was placed in the Members Pics forum: http://www.anasci.org/vB/members-photos/36594-uploading-pics.html


----------



## IRONFIST

AnaSCI said:


> Here is a sticky that was placed in the Members Pics forum: http://www.anasci.org/vB/members-photos/36594-uploading-pics.html



this is the thread i used when i started posting pics:yeahthat:


----------



## squatster

My pics come out huge


----------



## AnaSCI

squatster said:


> My pics come out huge



I resize them on my desktop before posting.

I have asked my tech to install an automatic resizer. 

So once that's in place they will automatically post at a specific size and you will need to click on the actual image if you wish to see it full size.


----------



## RamboStallone

*resized*

Here are the pics CG meant to post.


----------



## RamboStallone

Lol, sorry they are massive I'm posting from my phone. I'm just a level above CG in the pic posting department haha.


----------



## IRONFIST

squatster said:


> CG
> Are you going to let us know what we should stock up on?
> I have been planning my run since you started this post.
> Was going to start my run but got messed up.
> I should be ready my self when you are
> Who else is ready?



just caught your pics in the photo forum. looking really good!

looking forward to following your progress on this run.


----------



## Concreteguy

Devenidas said:


> lol b-boy saw what I contributed to the thread so did Tenny but obviously a twat like you do not have the mental capacity to comprehend this.
> 
> So lets understand this right, you do not want ''I know x guy and he doesn't do it''  bullshit in this thread ?? ok cool
> 
> Now what is CG stating this whole thing on ???
> 
> I know pros, I know big guys who getting real big, I know guys in Kuwait gym they got this plugged into them and that plugged into them who are mutating by the hour, getting checked by doctors every hour. Lantus is the key
> 
> thats what essentially CG is saying right
> 
> *You do realise CG is not saying...
> 
> hey look at me. I got REAL big doing Lantus.*
> 
> No he is quoting ''other''random people. How the fuck is that any different ?
> 
> I dont have any issue with CG at all (never have) or him sharing his protocol etc. I am just stating another perspective for everyone to think for themselves.
> 
> and Jordan is neck deep in business. Dont need me to get him any. He doing very well for himself.



That's exactly what I'm saying and I'm bigger than you too in the pics..........lol

  CG


----------

